# Angela Merkel - Kanzler? -  Frauenbonus?



## micha2 (25. August 2009)

Hier mal ein paar Fakten über Angela Merkel:

Angela Merkel war Mitglied in der Pionierorganisation "Ernst-Thälmann"
Angela Merkel war Mitlglied in der "Freien Deutschen Jugend"
1974 durfte Angela Merkel zwecks eines Jugendaustausches nach Moskau und Leningrad(wer durfte das schon damals? richtig systemtreue).
bereits 1986 durfte Frau Merkel in die Bundesrepublik reisen(wer durfte das schon damals? richtig, systemtreue)
wärend ihrer Zeit an der "Akademie der Wissenschaften" in Berlin, war sie weiterhin in der FDJ als Kreisleitungsmitglied und Sekretärin für "Agitation und Propaganda" tätig. 
Sie war vor der Wende in keiner einzigen Partei tätig. auch nicht in der CDU. ebenfalls agierte sie keineswegs in der aufkommenden Oppossition!
Erst als die Wende perfekt war, wurde sie politisch tätig.

eine Aussage von Merkel als sie von einen Stasioffizier als IM geworben wurde lautete:

"Ich bin so geschwätzig, das ich für sowas nicht geeignet bin, da man ja "verschwiegenheit" garantieren muss."

natürlich sah das der Stasioffizier sofort ein und ging
So lieb war unsere Stasi

Aktuell würden bei einer Direktwahl des Kanzlers 64% diese Systemtreue FDJlerin wählen.
Das macht mir Angst.

Anfangs dachte ich, die DDR wurde mit der BRD vereinigt/übernommen. langsam kommen mir zweifel.
War dies vielleicht nur eine gekonnte Unterwanderung, damit sich die Menschen erst mal sicher fühlen?

Nur so nebenbei: Mein Innenminister Herr Holger Hövelmann wollte 1986 noch Politoffizier werden.

Irgendwie ist es mir nicht verständlich, das Zeitschriften wie "BILD" noch nichts über unsere Kanzlerin in diese Richtung berichtet haben. Steht doch sogar in Wikipedia, welches doch so oft zur Informationsbeschaffung genutzt wird.
naja, ganz unverständlich ist es mir nicht


----------



## Senshu (25. August 2009)

*AW: Angela Merkel - Kanzler???? Frauenbonus????*

Mir ist sie unsypathisch - und deshalb wähle ich sie auch nicht.
Aber mal abgesehen davon findet man wohl bei jedem/r PolitikerIn nen "dunklen Fleck" in der Vergangenheit, wenn man nur tief genug wühlt


----------



## DOTL (25. August 2009)

Unabhängig zum Inhalt deines Postings bitte ich dich zukünftig darauf zu achten, von mehrfachen Satzzeichen abzusehen. Dementsprechend habe ich deine Themenüberschrift auch geändert.


----------



## micha2 (25. August 2009)

Senshu schrieb:


> Mir ist sie unsypathisch - und deshalb wähle ich sie auch nicht.
> Aber mal abgesehen davon findet man wohl bei jedem/r PolitikerIn nen "dunklen Fleck" in der Vergangenheit, wenn man nur tief genug wühlt


ja, das mag schon sein. Aber hier geht es um die bundeskanzlerin
sollte man da nicht sachen, die seit jahren bekannt sind, in seine wahlentscheidung einfließen lassen?
wenn ich daran denke, wie systemtreu doch frau angela merkel gewesen sein muss, das sie 1986 schon in die BRD reisen durfte. das durften nichtmal alle sportler oder musiker.



DOTL schrieb:


> Unabhängig zum Inhalt deines Postings bitte ich dich zukünftig darauf zu achten, von mehrfachen Satzzeichen abzusehen. Dementsprechend habe ich deine Themenüberschrift auch geändert.


Danke


----------



## BeerIsGood (25. August 2009)

So schlimm/erheblich wird's ja nicht sein, denn ich höre das zum ersten Mal, selbst im Internet. Die schon angesprochene Bild hat immerhin nichts darüber geschrieben. Aber vielleicht liest ein kleiner Bild-Funktionär ja eifrig unser Forum durch und morgen kommt die Schlagzeile 
Edit: Dein Post war noch nicht da, aber wählen würde ich sie eh nicht


----------



## Kaputt ? (25. August 2009)

Ob Kanzler hin oder her, solche "dunkle Flecken" in der Vergangenheit wirst du fast bei jedem Politiker finden. Aber sobald so ein "dunkler Fleck" eines Politikers mal in den Schlagzeilen ist oder sonstiges, spricht man eine Zeit lang darüber und nach einiger Zeit ist es jedem dann schon wieder egal.


----------



## micha2 (25. August 2009)

BeerIsGood schrieb:


> So schlimm/erheblich wird's ja nicht sein, denn ich höre das zum ersten Mal, selbst im Internet. Die schon angesprochene Bild hat immerhin nichts darüber geschrieben. Aber vielleicht liest ein kleiner Bild-Funktionär ja eifrig unser Forum durch und morgen kommt die Schlagzeile
> Edit: Dein Post war noch nicht da, aber wählen würde ich sie eh nicht


steht z.b. schon ewig hier: Angela Merkel ? Wikipedia
wie schon angedeutet, wird ein Bild-redakteur im sinne des Axel Springer Verlages wohl eher nicht darüber berichten.

und ja, es ist schlimm und erheblich. schon gerade deswegen, weil sie die vergangenheitsbewältigung ja auch von anderen fordert! 



Kaputt ? schrieb:


> Ob Kanzler hin oder her, solche "dunkle Flecken" in der Vergangenheit wirst du fast bei jedem Politiker finden. Aber sobald so ein "dunkler Fleck" eines Politikers mal in den Schlagzeilen ist oder sonstiges, spricht man eine Zeit lang darüber und nach einiger Zeit ist es jedem dann schon wieder egal.


 
das sind keine kleinen dunklen flecken, sondern schon eher ein schwarzes loch.
so gesehen war frau merkel in ihrer zeit in der DDR jedenfalls eine so überzeugte Kommunistin, das sie ins kapitalistische ausland fahren durfte und mit reisen in die udssr belohnt wurde.

@beide

nach welchen kriterien wählt ihr eigentlich?
nach plakat, nach gefühl?


----------



## bobby (25. August 2009)

Ich mag sie nicht, schaut mal die Videos an 


YouTube - Merkel plädiert für totale Überwachung


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fA-4qk1uIRM ------  Merkel ein Stasi-Spitzel?------


----------



## N1lle (25. August 2009)

Kann mir des gut vorstellen irgwann is es so wie in Half Life oder Mirrors Edge


----------



## SpaM_BoT (25. August 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> so gesehen war frau merkel in ihrer zeit in der DDR jedenfalls eine so überzeugte Kommunistin,....


Ja was, wo wie wann denn?
Sie war ja noch nicht mal in der SED. Wie kann man da von "überzeugte Kommunistin" und "Systemtreu" sprechen?
Und was du andeutest dass nur Systemtreue dies und das durften ist eine glatte Lüge!
Ich durfte zb. 1988 auch zu einem Jugendaustausch fahren. Und ich war nun wirklich das Gegenteil von "Systemtreu".
Auch durften DDR Bewohner die nicht "Systemtreu" waren in das damalige kapitalistische Ausland reisen.
Ach fast vergessen: Dass die Angela Merkel in der FDJ war hat nichts mit "Systemtreue" zu tun. Nein! Es war einfach Pflicht! Ansonsten hätte man sich den 10 Klassen Schulabschluss abschminken können.

Wo liegt demnach dein Problem...?


----------



## micha2 (25. August 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Ja was, wo wie wann denn?
> Sie war ja noch nicht mal in der SED. Wie kann man da von "überzeugte Kommunistin" und "Systemtreu" sprechen?


warum kann man das nicht? 
nur nochmal für dich:
"Merkel war während ihrer Zeit an der Akademie in der FDJ als Kreisleitungsmitglied und Sekretärin für Agitation und Propaganda tätig"

klingt irgendwie nicht nach überzeugten systemkritiker, oder?
eher nach dem gegenteil.
mein Vater durfte nicht einmal brigadeleiter in seinem VEB werden, weil er kein genosse war und werden wollte.
willst du hier allen ernstes behauptet, das es nicht nahe liegt, das frau merkel das system in der DDR durchaus zu nutzen wusste. eventuell auch überzeugt davon war?

sekretärin für agitation und propaganda- schonmal was von dem wort "propaganda" gehört? 





SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Und was du andeutest dass nur Systemtreue dies und das durften ist eine glatte Lüge!


 
schwachsinn! wo kommst du denn her? 
außer Rentner durfte kein DDR-bürger so einfach in den westen.
schonmal davon gehört, das einige sogar ins gefängnis gewandert sind, nur weil sie einen ausreiseantrag gestellt haben?
hör auf hier märchen zu erzählen!
da stellt sich mir hier gerade die frage, warum die ganzen leute 1989 erst nach ungarn gefahren sind um auszureisen.
du scheinst ein erhebliches wissensdefizit zu besitzen.


SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Ich durfte zb. 1988 auch zu einem Jugendaustausch fahren. Und ich war nun wirklich das Gegenteil von "Systemtreu".


da will ich jetzt nicht weiter drüber spekulieren.


SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Auch durften DDR Bewohner die nicht "Systemtreu" waren in das damalige kapitalistische Ausland reisen.


 
Schwachsinn!
du behauptest also, die mauer stand nur zum schein oder um die faschisten abzuwehren.
die mauertoten waren also selbst schuld. sie hätten ja über die legalen grenzübergänge gehen können? 


SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Ach fast vergessen: Dass die Angela Merkel in der FDJ war hat nichts mit "Systemtreue" zu tun. Nein! Es war einfach Pflicht! Ansonsten hätte man sich den 10 Klassen Schulabschluss abschminken können.


 
es war keine pflicht! du solltest dich dringenst informieren. die FDJ-mitgliedschaft war freiwillig. allein in meiner klasse waren zwei, welche kein FDJ-mitglied waren. eine pfarrerstochter, die anschließend auf die EOS ging und ein freund welcher 1987 endlich mit seiner mutter ausreisen konnte. er machte seinen abschluss dann allerdings im westen.
und in der Kreisleitung aktiv zu sein und als sekretärin für agitation und propaganda tätig zu werden, wurde schon von garkeinen vorrausgesetzt.
eine solche laufbahn wurde aber durchaus gefördert!


SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Wo liegt demnach dein Problem...?


 
einfach eröffnungspost lesen!
sollte sich doch selbst erklären.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (25. August 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> schwachsinn!


Genau dass ist das Wort was ich vorhin eigentlich zu deiner wahnwitzigen Unterstellung: Angela Merkel wäre Systemtreu gewesen - sagen wollte.
Deine Unterstellung ist soetwas von haltlos und lächerlich dass sich Erich im Grabe umdreht und lacht.


----------



## micha2 (25. August 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Genau dass ist das Wort was ich vorhin eigentlich zu deiner wahnwitzigen Unterstellung: Angela Merkel wäre Systemtreu gewesen - sagen wollte.
> Deine Unterstellung ist soetwas von haltlos und lächerlich dass sich Erich im Grabe umdreht und lacht.


 
ich nehme an, ich habe einen jungkommunisten vor mir. 

hier geht es um fakten.
und jeder der auch nur ansatzweise, die DDR erlebt hat, weis, das es keinesfalls möglich war, mal so eben die BRD zu besuchen.

ich weis nicht, warum du darauf kommst, das eine aussage, welche frau merkel eine etwaige systemnähe nahelegt so als absurdum zu führen.
entweder liegt es daran, das du selbst ein systemtreues mitglied der DDR warst oder du rennst mit scheuklappen durch die welt.
weit hergeholt ist dies keineswegs.

vorhin hast du noch behauptet das jeder DDR-bürger ins westliche ausland konnte.
vielleicht kann man ja deine eingeschränkte sichtweise an solch einer behauptung festmachen

WAHNWITZIGE UNTERSTELLUNG!!!! Welch Gelächter


----------



## TwilightAngel (25. August 2009)

Da du dich ja auf Wikipedia beziehst, scheinst du was überlesen zu haben:


> Auffallend waren ihre herausragenden schulischen Leistungen, insbesondere in Russisch und Mathematik.


Schonmal überlegt, dass ihr das viele Möglichkeiten eröffnet hat? Potenzielle Eliten wurden und werden immer bevorzugt behandelt. 
Ich verstehe immer noch nicht, warum in deinem Threadtitel "Frauenbonus" steht.


----------



## Bucklew (25. August 2009)

Selbstverständlich war Frau Merkel systemkonform, ansonsten hätte sie weder studieren können, noch die entsprechenden Fahrten in die Sowjetunion unternehmen können. Man schaue sich auch mal die Biographie ihres Vaters an. Ob "überzeugt" oder "nur" "systemtreu" - da kann man sicherlich streiten. In eine der beiden Kateogrie passen sie auf jeden Fall. Zumal ja auch heute Merkel nicht ohne Grund in der CDU ist. Sicherlich nicht, weil sie eine große Revoluzzerin ist 

Warum das ganze nie veröffentlicht wird? Ganz einfach, BILD ist nunmal absolut CDU-pro, wird sowas also nie veröffentlichen. Ansonsten gibt es noch viele, viele andere Leute in hohen und wichtigen Positionen, die eine ähnliche Biographie wie Merkel haben. Auch diese versuchen alles (also die DDR-Vergangenheit) unter dem Decken zu halten.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (25. August 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> ich nehme an, ich habe einen *jungkommunisten* vor mir.


Na nun wirds aber....
Vor allem "Jung......", in anbetracht meines alters.



micha2 schrieb:


> hier geht es um fakten.
> und jeder der auch nur ansatzweise, die DDR erlebt hat, weis, das es keinesfalls möglich war, *mal so eben die BRD zu besuchen*.


Hat das irgend jemand behauptet?



micha2 schrieb:


> vorhin hast du noch behauptet *das jeder DDR-bürger* ins westliche ausland konnte.


Aha...:


SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Auch durften DDR Bewohner die nicht "Systemtreu" waren in das damalige kapitalistische Ausland reisen.


Wo ist in meiner Aussage von "jeder" die Rede?

Es wird sicherlich noch mehr lustiges von dir geben. Mach weiter so...


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (25. August 2009)

Kleiner Hinweis am Rande: Wenn das hier in einem persönlichen Kleinkrieg ausartet, ist der Thread schneller zu als ihr "DDR" buchstabieren könnt - weitere Konsequenzen nicht ausgeschlossen. 

--> Behauptungen nach Möglichkeit belegen, sachlich formulieren und nicht diffamieren


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. August 2009)

Wenn man Wissenschaftler in der früheren DDR war, war es sehr vorteilhaft, auch parteipolitisch aktiv zu sein, bzw. sich zum System zu bekennen, sonst könnte man nie das Land verlassen um andere Wissenschaftler kennen zu lernen.
Denzufolge ist es also logisch, dass Merkel und auch viele andere zu DDR Zeiten politisch aktiv waren.

Das galt damals auch für Sportler, man denke da nur an Katharina Witt.

Solange diese Menschen nicht aktiv spioniert haben, ist mir das heute ziemlich egal, was sie früher gemacht haben.


----------



## Bucklew (25. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Solange diese Menschen nicht aktiv spioniert haben, ist mir das heute ziemlich egal, was sie früher gemacht haben.


Von unserer Bundeskanzlerin, gerade mit wissenschaftlicher Ausbildung, erwarte ich allerdings schon eine bessere und sachlichere Aufarbeitung ihrer Vergangenheit, als das reine Ignorieren.

Damit scheinen aber besonders die aktiven Leute ein großes Problem zu haben, irgendwie trifft man nur Widerstandskämpfer aus der DDR, man fragt sich wirklich, wie ein Staat so funktionieren konnte, wenn doch alle nur den ganzen Tag demonstriert haben.


----------



## micha2 (25. August 2009)

TwilightAngel schrieb:


> Da du dich ja auf Wikipedia beziehst, scheinst du was überlesen zu haben:
> 
> Schonmal überlegt, dass ihr das viele Möglichkeiten eröffnet hat? Potenzielle Eliten wurden und werden immer bevorzugt behandelt.
> Ich verstehe immer noch nicht, warum in deinem Threadtitel "Frauenbonus" steht.


64% der deutschen würden bei einer direktwahl frau merkel wieder wählen.
ich finde eine solche wiederwahl mehr als hinterfragenswert.
warum tun das die leute?
deswegen das "Fragezeichen" !
was die möglichkeiten angeht, naja in mathematik hatte ich ebenfalls eine eins. in russisch aber nur ne 3 . von daher vielleicht das manko ins sachen laufbahn.
natürlich wurden potentielle eliten gefördert. allerdings mussten diese potenziellen eliten auch systemkonform sein. ansonsten war schnell schluß mit der förderung.


----------



## micha2 (25. August 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich war Frau Merkel systemkonform, ansonsten hätte sie weder studieren können, noch die entsprechenden Fahrten in die Sowjetunion unternehmen können. Man schaue sich auch mal die Biographie ihres Vaters an. Ob "überzeugt" oder "nur" "systemtreu" - da kann man sicherlich streiten. In eine der beiden Kateogrie passen sie auf jeden Fall. Zumal ja auch heute Merkel nicht ohne Grund in der CDU ist. Sicherlich nicht, weil sie eine große Revoluzzerin ist
> 
> Warum das ganze nie veröffentlicht wird? Ganz einfach, BILD ist nunmal absolut CDU-pro, wird sowas also nie veröffentlichen. Ansonsten gibt es noch viele, viele andere Leute in hohen und wichtigen Positionen, die eine ähnliche Biographie wie Merkel haben. Auch diese versuchen alles (also die DDR-Vergangenheit) unter dem Decken zu halten.


kann ich nur beipflichten. ähnliche gedankengänge habe ich auch.



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Hat das irgend jemand behauptet?


zitat:

_"Und was du andeutest dass nur Systemtreue dies und das durften ist eine glatte Lüge!"_


SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Aha...:


Zitat:


_"Und was du andeutest dass nur Systemtreue dies und das durften ist eine glatte Lüge!"_


SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Wo ist in meiner Aussage von "jeder" die Rede?


Zitat:
_"Und was du andeutest dass nur Systemtreue dies und das durften ist eine glatte Lüge!"_



anmerkung von mir: viel mehr als systemtreue und systemkritische menschen gab es wohl eher nicht.
und du hast auf folgende aussage von mir geantwortet:
zitat:
_"das sind keine kleinen dunklen flecken, sondern schon eher ein schwarzes loch._
_so gesehen war frau merkel in ihrer zeit in der DDR jedenfalls eine so überzeugte Kommunistin, das sie ins kapitalistische ausland fahren durfte..."_

bring doch mal ein paar fakten bevor du andere zum lügner abstempelst.



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Kleiner Hinweis am Rande: Wenn das hier in einem persönlichen Kleinkrieg ausartet, ist der Thread schneller zu als ihr "DDR" buchstabieren könnt - weitere Konsequenzen nicht ausgeschlossen.
> 
> --> Behauptungen nach Möglichkeit belegen, sachlich formulieren und nicht diffamieren


ich versuche dies. genau deswegen habe ich eine meiner quellen auch verlinkt.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn man Wissenschaftler in der früheren DDR war, war es sehr vorteilhaft, auch parteipolitisch aktiv zu sein, bzw. sich zum System zu bekennen, sonst könnte man nie das Land verlassen um andere Wissenschaftler kennen zu lernen.
> Denzufolge ist es also logisch, dass Merkel und auch viele andere zu DDR Zeiten politisch aktiv waren.
> 
> Das galt damals auch für Sportler, man denke da nur an Katharina Witt.
> ...


du hast nicht unrecht. 
was ihre antwort, auf die werbung als IM angeht, musste ich zwar lachen aber ich unterstelle ihr das mal nicht.
allein ihr werdegang in der DDR macht mich aber stutzig und läßt mich die frage formulieren:
darf so eine frau bundeskanzler werden?

wir meckern über ehemalige staatsbedienstete, welche schon zu DDR-zeiten im staatsdienst waren und es heute noch sind und würden gleichzeitig eine frau ins bundeskanzleramt wählen, die eine ähnliche vergangenheit hat wie viele dieser staatsbediensteten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. August 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Von unserer Bundeskanzlerin, gerade mit wissenschaftlicher Ausbildung, erwarte ich allerdings schon eine bessere und sachlichere Aufarbeitung ihrer Vergangenheit, als das reine Ignorieren.
> 
> Damit scheinen aber besonders die aktiven Leute ein großes Problem zu haben, irgendwie trifft man nur Widerstandskämpfer aus der DDR, man fragt sich wirklich, wie ein Staat so funktionieren konnte, wenn doch alle nur den ganzen Tag demonstriert haben.


 
Das gilt für viele.
Ich muss da nur die ex SED, ex PDS und jetzt Linke angucken.
Von denen hat noch niemand gesagt, wo die Milliarden Gelder der Partei hingeflossen sind.

Gysi sagt auch nicht, was er denn noch so alles gemacht hat aus als Anwalt tätig sein.
Und ein Anwalt in der DDR muss immer sehr korrekt sein, sofern er nicht langfristig im Knast oder unter Stasi Aufsicht fallen will.



micha2 schrieb:


> 64% der deutschen würden bei einer direktwahl frau merkel wieder wählen.


 
Das ist völlig normal. Der derzeit regierende hat immer Vorteile gegenüber dem Herausforderer.
Hat man damals bei der Oder Flut gesehen, als Stoiber schon als Sieger feststand und am Ende doch gegen Schröder verloren hat.
Obwohl der Kanzler nichts gemacht hat, hat ihm die Flut geholfen.



micha2 schrieb:


> natürlich wurden potentielle eliten gefördert. allerdings mussten diese potenziellen eliten auch systemkonform sein. ansonsten war schnell schluß mit der förderung.


 
Waren sie ja auch, ebenso wie die Sportler und alle anderen, die damals in der DDR gewisse privilegien hatten, bzw. reisen durfen.



micha2 schrieb:


> du hast nicht unrecht.
> was ihre antwort, auf die werbung als IM angeht, musste ich zwar lachen aber ich unterstelle ihr das mal nicht.
> allein ihr werdegang in der DDR macht mich aber stutzig und läßt mich die frage formulieren:
> darf so eine frau bundeskanzler werden?


 
Klar, es gibt eben auch noch genügend Leute, die damals in der Volksarmee waren und heute in der Bundeswehr Dienst schieben.



micha2 schrieb:


> wir meckern über ehemalige staatsbedienstete, welche schon zu DDR-zeiten im staatsdienst waren und es heute noch sind und würden gleichzeitig eine frau ins bundeskanzleramt wählen, die eine ähnliche vergangenheit hat wie viele dieser staatsbediensteten.


 
Ist in anderen Ländern ja nicht anderes.
Will man auf die erfahrenen Offiziere im Irak verzichten, nur weil sie schon unter Saddam gedient hatten?

Auch bei uns wurden viele DDR Offiziere ind die Bundeswehr eingegliedert.
Es geht halt in erster Linie darum, ob der jenige für die Stasi spioniert hatte oder eben nicht.


----------



## micha2 (25. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Gysi sagt auch nicht, was er denn noch so alles gemacht hat aus als Anwalt tätig sein.
> Und ein Anwalt in der DDR muss immer sehr korrekt sein, sofern er nicht langfristig im Knast oder unter Stasi Aufsicht fallen will.


 
das ist richtig



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist völlig normal. Der derzeit regierende hat immer Vorteile gegenüber dem Herausforderer.
> Hat man damals bei der Oder Flut gesehen, als Stoiber schon als Sieger feststand und am Ende doch gegen Schröder verloren hat.
> Obwohl der Kanzler nichts gemacht hat, hat ihm die Flut geholfen.


genau das macht mir angst. sind die leute so dumm.
ich stehe manchmal vor dem fernseher und frage mich, für wie blöd so mancher politiker und hält.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Klar, es gibt eben auch noch genügend Leute, die damals in der Volksarmee waren und heute in der Bundeswehr Dienst schieben.


 
natürlich ist das so. es wurden die entfernt(versucht) die zusehr belastet sind. das mussten nicht unbedingt stasi-IM´s gewesen sein.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist in anderen Ländern ja nicht anderes.
> Will man auf die erfahrenen Offiziere im Irak verzichten, nur weil sie schon unter Saddam gedient hatten?
> 
> Auch bei uns wurden viele DDR Offiziere in die Bundeswehr eingegliedert.
> Es geht halt in erster Linie darum, ob der jenige für die Stasi spioniert hatte oder eben nicht.


naja, nicht ganz. man muss nicht unbedingt für die stasi spioniert haben um nicht in die bundeswehr oder andere staatsdienste übernommen zu werden.
das mag ja auch alles sein.
ist es aber gut, solch einen menschen zum bundeskanzler zu wählen?
da möchte ich den irak ungern mit deutschland vergleichen.
immerhin herscht im irak ein kriegszustand, bei dem man volksgruppen vereinigen muss um frieden zu erreichen.
in deutschland trifft dies keineswegs zu.

naja, es sei denn die bayern verlieren auch gegen wolfsburg


----------



## SpaM_BoT (25. August 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn du schon mit mir diskutieren möchtest dann solltest du erst mal das Quoten lernen.
Denn so aus dem Zusammenhang gerissenen Textfetzen kann doch keine Sau einordnen.



micha2 schrieb:


> *darf so eine frau bundeskanzler werden?*


Ja natürlich. Es gibt keine Gründe die dagegen sprechen.


micha2 schrieb:


> wir meckern über ehemalige staatsbedienstete, welche schon zu DDR-zeiten im staatsdienst waren und es heute noch sind *und würden gleichzeitig eine frau ins bundeskanzleramt wählen*, die eine ähnliche vergangenheit hat wie viele dieser staatsbediensteten.


Wieso würden? Sie ist doch Bundeskanzlerin.
Außerdem hätte sie vor 4 Jahren keine Sau gewählt wenn sie so "Systemtreu" gewesen wär.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. August 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> ist es aber gut, solch einen menschen zum bundeskanzler zu wählen?


 
Klar, wieso nicht, du musst sie ja nichtr wählen. 



micha2 schrieb:


> da möchte ich den irak ungern mit deutschland vergleichen.
> 
> immerhin herscht im irak ein kriegszustand, bei dem man volksgruppen vereinigen muss um frieden zu erreichen.
> in deutschland trifft dies keineswegs zu.


 
Tja, Bayern und Preußen? 
Schwaben und Ostfriesen? 

Bei uns ist die Mentalität eine andere und keiner hat die Waffen, sonst würde es auch mal anders aussehen.


----------



## micha2 (25. August 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Wenn du schon mit mir diskutieren möchtest dann solltest du erst mal das Quoten lernen.
> Denn so aus dem Zusammenhang gerissenen Textfetzen kann doch keine Sau einordnen.


ich habe keine zerissenen textfetzen angesprochen, sondern komplette aussagen von dir.


SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Ja natürlich. Es gibt keine Gründe die dagegen sprechen.


 
und eine kanzlerin, die von anderen eine aufarbeitung ihrer vergangenheit fordert, sollte auch ihre eigene vergangenheit aufarbeiten. 


SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Wieso würden? Sie ist doch Bundeskanzlerin.
> Außerdem hätte sie vor 4 Jahren keine Sau gewählt wenn sie so "Systemtreu" gewesen wär.


die CDU wurde gewählt. die CDU bestimmt ihren kanzlerkandidaten.

nebenbei, sie würde doch wiedergewählt(bezieht sich auf meine 64% aussage). wenn die CDU keiner wählt, wäre es mit der kanzlerin schnell vorbei.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Klar, wieso nicht, du musst sie ja nichtr wählen.


ich wähle sie sowieso nicht. die CDU erst recht nicht, weil sie ja frau merkel zur kanzlerin gewählt hat.
natürlich gibt es noch tausend andere gründe warum ich die CDU nicht wähle



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, Bayern und Preußen?
> Schwaben und Ostfriesen?
> 
> Bei uns ist die Mentalität eine andere und keiner hat die Waffen, sonst würde es auch mal anders aussehen.


 
wir sind ein über generationen gemeinsam gewachsenes land. mit gemeinsamen höhen und tiefen. unsere eigentliche wiedervereinigung liegt bereits mehr als 150 jahre zurück(beginn 1833 mit dem Zollvereinigungsvertrag) .
vergleich den irak mal mit dem 16.jahrhundert bei uns. während des 16. Jahrhunderts kämpften Katholiken gegen die protestantischen, reformierten Länder.
ich sehe im irak auch nicht ansatzweise eine ähnlichkeit zu unserer vereinigung 1990 und deren übernahme von "unbescholtenen" staatsdienern der DDR in den dienst der BRD.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (26. August 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> > Zitat von *SpaM_BoT*
> >
> >
> > Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ihre Vergangenheit ist doch schon seit Jahren aufgearbeitet. Wo solltest du denn auch sonst all diese Details über sie herhaben.



micha2 schrieb:


> > Zitat von *SpaM_BoT*
> >
> >
> > Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja nun...? Wenn sie so "Systemtreu" gewesen wär hätte sie keine Sau gewählt. Erst recht nicht die CDU...



micha2 schrieb:


> nebenbei, sie würde doch wiedergewählt(bezieht sich auf meine 64% aussage). *wenn die CDU keiner wählt, wäre es mit der kanzlerin schnell vorbei.*


Und genau darum geht es dir die ganze Zeit. Mit allen Mitteln gegen die CDU bashen, angefangen mit dem haltlosen Vorwurf - Angela Merkel wäre Systemtreu gewesen, wie kann man die blos als Bundeskanzlerin einsetzen.


----------



## micha2 (26. August 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Ihre Vergangenheit ist doch schon seit Jahren aufgearbeitet. Wo solltest du denn auch sonst all diese Details über sie herhaben.


 
schon mal daran gedacht, das diese vergangenheit in diesem system überhaupt nicht aufgearbeitet werden soll?
nur mal so nebenbei. die vergangenheit wurde schon des öfteren ende der 90er jahre angesprochen. 
erst vor kurzen(anfang 2009), wurde ihre reise nach leningrad und moskau von Lafontaine erwähnt.
allerdings verschwand die diskussion schnell wieder in der versenkung.
Lafontaine ist wohl nicht ganz so beliebt.



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Ja nun...? Wenn sie so "Systemtreu" gewesen wär hätte sie keine Sau gewählt. Erst recht nicht die CDU...


 
warum nicht? sie war immerhin die ziehtochter von Helmut Kohl.



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Und genau darum geht es dir die ganze Zeit. Mit allen Mitteln gegen die CDU bashen, angefangen mit dem haltlosen Vorwurf - Angela Merkel wäre Systemtreu gewesen, wie kann man die blos als Bundeskanzlerin einsetzen.


 
Haltloser vorwurf?
gab es denn in der DDR eine opponierente FDJ?
Hallo? sie war Kreistagsmitglied!
sie war zu DDR-zeiten sekretärin für propaganda und agitation!
wurde man sowas, wenn man nur mitschwimmt? definitiv nicht.
warum ignorierst du solche fakten vehement?
sie war in der DDR aktiv für die heute verbotene organisation "FDJ" tätig. Die FDJ war die "Kampfreserver der SED"!
sie ist da nicht hineingerutscht, weil ja fast jeder ungefragt in die FDJ befördert wurde. nein, sie hat bewusst an dem system DDR mitgewirkt.


Hier mal ein paar interressante links zum thema Merkel-Vergangenheit:
Merkel gegen Freigabe von Foto aus Stasi-Akte - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - DER SPIEGEL
de.indymedia.org | IM "Bundeskanzlerin" - Merkels Vergangenheit

hier mal die lustige aussage mit der stasianwerbung:
DDR-Vergangenheit: Stasi wollte Angela Merkel anwerben - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik
naja, aber schön lustig umschreiben tut sie es ja. und frau maischberger lächelt ja auch noch so nett in die kamera 
da kann man ihr garnicht böse sein


und um dir mal klar zu machen, wie wahlkampf für angela merkel von viel gelesenen medien unterstützt wird, geb ich dir mal diesen link:
Die Springers bei der Ackermann-Sause BILDblog

vielleicht kommt dir nach studieren dieser links, doch in den sinn, das angela merkel durchaus systemtreu war.

selbst ihr Biograph erzählt, das frau Merkel nicht besonders gesprächig ist, was ihre DDR-vergangenheit betrifft.


----------



## Bucklew (26. August 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Ihre Vergangenheit ist doch schon seit Jahren aufgearbeitet. Wo solltest du denn auch sonst all diese Details über sie herhaben.


Naja, die bekannten Fakten, die nicht verheimlicht werden können, alles andere wird brav unter den Teppich gekehrt:

de.indymedia.org | IM "Bundeskanzlerin" - Merkels Vergangenheit



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Ja nun...? Wenn sie so "Systemtreu" gewesen wär hätte sie keine Sau gewählt. Erst recht nicht die CDU...


Was meinst du woher die CDU im Osten einen Großteil ihrer Wähler und Anhänger hat? Nicht nur die Linke ist eine Nachfolgepartei der SED....


----------



## SpaM_BoT (26. August 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> schon mal daran gedacht, das diese vergangenheit in diesem system überhaupt nicht aufgearbeitet werden soll?
> nur mal so nebenbei. die vergangenheit wurde schon des öfteren ende der 90er jahre angesprochen.
> erst vor kurzen(anfang 2009), wurde ihre reise nach leningrad und moskau von Lafontaine erwähnt.
> allerdings verschwand die diskussion schnell wieder in der versenkung.
> Lafontaine ist wohl nicht ganz so beliebt.


Eine reise nach Leningrad und Moskau, eine Mitgliedschaft in der FDJ als Kreisleitungsmitglied und Sekretärin für Agitation und Propaganda und eine Reiseerlaubnis für das westliche Ausland sind kein Indiz für irgendwelche "dunkle Flecken".
Da kannst du noch so laut rumkrakelen. In Angela Merkels Vergangenheit gibst keine "dunkle Flecken".



micha2 schrieb:


> sie war in der DDR aktiv für die heute verbotene organisation "FDJ" tätig.


Die "FDJ" ist nicht verboten. Die "FDJ in Westdeutschland" wurde 1951 verboten.


----------



## Bucklew (26. August 2009)

Spambot, es ist schon wirklich erstaunlich, dass gerade Leute aus der ehemaligen DDR alles glauben was ihnen irgendwo hahnebüschen erzählt wird. Hier macht sich wohl noch die entsprechende Ausrichtung des DDR-Schulsystems bemerkbar 

Aber sag doch mal bitte was zu meinem Link aus Post #29. Immer noch kein schwarzer Fleck? 

Man könnte auch über einen anderen CDU-Spitzenpolitiker diskutieren: Dieter Althaus. War zu DDR-Zeiten stellvertrender Schuldirektor. Kriegt man so eine Anstellung ohne Systemtreu zu sein? Eher nicht 

Aber wer sich noch Mitte November 1989 Gedanken macht, wie es gelingt "unsere Schüler die Werte des Sozialismus als moralisch erstrebenswert erkennen zu lassen" - da braucht man wohl kaum mehr zu diskutieren 

Eine Diskussion über die Rolle Althaus' in der DDR hat faktisch nie stattgefunden.


----------



## micha2 (26. August 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Eine reise nach Leningrad und Moskau, eine Mitgliedschaft in der FDJ als Kreisleitungsmitglied und Sekretärin für Agitation und Propaganda und eine Reiseerlaubnis für das westliche Ausland sind kein Indiz für irgendwelche "dunkle Flecken".
> Da kannst du noch so laut rumkrakelen. In Angela Merkels Vergangenheit gibst keine "dunkle Flecken".





du scheinst jedenfalls resisdent gegenüber kritik an angela merkel zu sein.
du bist gut
du wärst der perfekte mitläufer.

eine sekretärin für propaganda und agitation, also ein mensch welcher aktiv menschen für die ziele der FDJ angeworben hat und dafür werbung machte, hat heute keinen dunklen fleck.

wenn solch eine ignoranz nicht zum heulen wäre, würde ich mich kaputtlachen.

ich nehme an, du bist ein überzeugter anhänger von Angie und ignorierst deswegen solche fakten.

nee, mal spaß beiseite. du solltest anfangen zu hinterfragen. nicht alles glauben, was man dir erzählt. nutze unterschiedliche quellen. 

ich könnte es ja nachvollziehen, wenn aussagen kommen würden, wie: " Angie war zwar Sekretätin für....., aber sie hat ja keinen was getan"
aber du ignorierst ja diese tatsachen vehement.
selbst frau merkel hat diese sachen unumwunden zugegeben. sie sagt nur nichts weiter dazu.



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Die "FDJ" ist nicht verboten. Die "FDJ in Westdeutschland" wurde 1951 verboten.


 
da hast du recht. sie ist nicht heute verboten, sie war damals in westdeutschland verboten, als angela merkel aktiv in ihr tätig war.
heute ist sie ja kein FDJ-mitglied mehr.

Aber jetzt mal ne mich wirklich brennende Frage:
Warum gehst du auf meine Postings inkl. Links nicht ein, sondern bringst immer nur wieder die aussage, das Angie unfehlbar ist?

du wirfst mir vor, das ich deine posts zerfetze und antwortest nur auf 10% meines postes , welcher eigentlich noch nicht mal so relevant für die diskussion ist.

hast du auch nur einen link gelesen?


----------



## SpaM_BoT (26. August 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Aber sag doch mal bitte was zu meinem Link aus Post #29. Immer noch kein schwarzer Fleck?


Wo siehst du darin "schware Flecken"?
Angela Merkel hatte sich nun mal zeitweise das Büro mit einem Sohn Havemanns geteilt. Sie kannten sich! Was ist dann daran so unüblich dass sie da mal auf einem Foto mit drauf ist wo sie vor Havemanns Haus standen?
Aber natürlich..., sie war ja FDJ Kreisleitungsmitglied und Sekretärin für Agitation und Propaganda und hat Havemanns ausspioniert. 

---------------



micha2 schrieb:


> du scheinst jedenfalls resisdent gegenüber kritik an angela merkel zu sein.
> du bist gut
> *du wärst der perfekte mitläufer*.


Nur weil ich die Sache Objektiv und nicht Spekulativ sehe...?


----------



## micha2 (26. August 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Wo siehst du darin "schware Flecken"?
> Angela Merkel hatte sich nun mal zeitweise das Büro mit einem Sohn Havemanns geteilt. Sie kannten sich! Was ist dann daran so unüblich dass sie da mal auf einem Foto mit drauf ist wo sie vor Havemanns Haus standen?
> Aber natürlich..., sie war ja FDJ Kreisleitungsmitglied und Sekretärin für Agitation und Propaganda und hat Havemanns ausspioniert.


das ist jetzt aber spekulativ!
kann man so auslegen! muss man aber nicht!
in verbindung mit ihrem werdegang kann man durchaus zu anderen gedanken kommen. gerade wenn man bedenkt, das eine freundschaft zum sohn havemanns dies schnell erklären würde aber frau merkel trotzdem dazu schweigt.
wenn man dann noch sieht, wie die stasi mit frau merkel umgegangen ist, könnte man fast meinen, wir lebten damals in nem menschenfreundlichem system.
da haust du anderen so ein schönes smilie an den kopf und kennst warscheinlich nicht mal dessen bedeutung.



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Nur weil ich die Sache Objektiv und nicht Spekulativ sehe...?


 
du siehst die sache mit scheuklappen aber keineswegs objektiv.

deine aussagen erinnern eher an einen Fan als ein einen objektiv denkenden menschen.

du willst uns doch hier nicht im ernst erzählen, das du einem Politoffizier der NVA mit einem ähnlichen werdegang, heute zum kanzler wählen würdest.
merkel war "Politoffizier" der FDJ
hier mal ein link um dir überhaupt zu zeigen, warum ein "sekretär für agitation und propaganda" keineswegs mal schnell so ein harmloser posten ist, in dem man reingeschubst wurde:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agitation_und_Propaganda

*nenn doch endlich fakten die eine auslegung in richtung systemtreue wiederlegen*!

du wirfst anderen lügen und spekulation vor und bringst nicht nur annähernd auch was zum thema, was uns vom gegenteil überzeugen könnte.


----------



## Bucklew (26. August 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Wo siehst du darin "schware Flecken"?
> Angela Merkel hatte sich nun mal zeitweise das Büro mit einem Sohn Havemanns geteilt. Sie kannten sich! Was ist dann daran so unüblich dass sie da mal auf einem Foto mit drauf ist wo sie vor Havemanns Haus standen?


Wo ist dann das Problem der Veröffentlichung? Gib seit Jahren tausende von Fotos von Merkel und dieses eine ist auf einmal ein Problem und darf nicht veröffentlicht werden? Für wie blöd hält die uns..



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Aber natürlich..., sie war ja FDJ Kreisleitungsmitglied und Sekretärin für Agitation und Propaganda und hat Havemanns ausspioniert.


Ja genau und den FDJ-Posten kreigt man auch, wenn man ständig gegen das Regime wettert. Und (natürlich!) war das Elternhaus von Merkel auch absolut gegen die DDR - deshalb sind sie ja auch vor der Grenzschließung in die DDR gezogen und ihr Vater hat kirchenintern viele Regime-Standpunkte verteidigt.

Wie man sieht: Eine absolut lupenreine Demokratenfamilie, die nur zur Tarnung so getan hat, als würden sie mit dem Regime zusammenarbeiten


----------



## SpaM_BoT (26. August 2009)

Bezüglich der "Systemtreue"
Die FDJ Vorsitzende in meiner Schule war auch FDJ Kreisleiterin. Sie war eine der Ersten die kurz vor der Wende über Ungarn abgehauen ist. Soviel zu "Systemtreue". 
Ja ja, die Scheuklappen. Fragt sich nur wer die auf hat und nicht erkennt dass einige der sogenannten "Systemtreuen" doch nicht "Systemtreu" waren.


----------



## Bucklew (26. August 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Bezüglich der "Systemtreue"
> Die FDJ Vorsitzende in meiner Schule war auch FDJ Kreisleiterin. Sie war eine der Ersten die kurz vor der Wende über Ungarn abgehauen ist. Soviel zu "Systemtreue".


Das ist einfach nur Opportunismus, der natürlich sofort gemacht wird, sobald man eine bessere Möglichkeit für sich selbst sieht. Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass sie (solange es keine andere Möglichkeit gab) am System mitgearbeitet hat und somit selbstverständlich systemtreu war.

Für dein angebliches Alter sind viele deiner Argumentationen ziemlich hahnebüschen und lächerlich....


----------



## SpaM_BoT (26. August 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Für dein angebliches Alter sind viele deiner Argumentationen ziemlich hahnebüschen und lächerlich....


Werden wir beleidigend...?


----------



## ole88 (26. August 2009)

diese dame würde ich niemals wählen, wer nicht mal zu seinem mann steht und dann ami land so in den arsch kriecht, wäre sie an der macht gewessen wäre wir auch im irak dabei


----------



## Bucklew (26. August 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Werden wir beleidigend...?


Das einzig beleidigende hier ist dein Diskussionsstil.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (26. August 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> > Zitat von *SpaM_BoT*
> >
> >
> > Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Inwiefern ist mein Diskussionsstil beleidigend? Nur weil ich nicht eurer spekulativen Meinung bin?
Werden neuerdings Diskusionstheilnemer die eine gegenteilige Meinung haben mit solchen Mitteln versucht ins Abseits zu stellen?
Oder hast du einfach nur keine Argumente? Offensichtlich ist es so. Anderenfalls würdest du mir nicht auch noch Opportunismus unterstellen.


----------



## Bucklew (26. August 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Inwiefern ist mein Diskussionsstil beleidigend? Nur weil ich nicht eurer spekulativen Meinung bin?
> Werden neuerdings Diskusionstheilnemer die eine gegenteilige Meinung haben mit solchen Mitteln versucht ins Abseits zu stellen?
> Oder hast du einfach nur keine Argumente? Offensichtlich ist es so. Anderenfalls würdest du mir nicht auch noch Opportunismus unterstellen.


Es geht nicht um deine Meinung, sondern um deinen Diskussions*stil*. So wie jetzt auch wieder, wo du dich an einem Satz festbeißt, anstelle auch den restlichen Post mit Argumenten mal zu würdigen. Aber das tust du so ständig - 2000 Zeilen Post und du suchst dir den einen raus, der dir gerade in den Kram passt und hackst fröhlich drauf rum.

Und Opportunismus hab ich dir nciht unterstellt, sondern "deiner" FDJ-Kreisleiterin. Kannst ja heute abend mal "Inglourious Basterds" anschauen, auch da wirst du (in Form vom SS-Oberst Landa) einen waschechten Opportunisten finden. Dennoch sind Opportunisten (auch wenn sie sobald sie die Möglichkeit haben dem Regime den Rücken zu kehren dies sofort tun) systemtreu und stärken so das Regime. So wie es "deine" FDJ-Kreisleiterin auch getan hat.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. August 2009)

Ich verstehe jetzt nicht mehr genau, worum es nun überhaupt noch geht. 
Dass Merkel Kanzerlin ist und auch bleiben wird, steht doch außer Frage.
Da kann Steinmeyer noch so viel palabern, die Umfrage sagt alles und im Gegensatz zu Schröder ist Steinmeyer nur Außenminister und seine Vergangenheit unter der Regierung Schröder ist auch kein Ruhmesblatt.

Mich stört eine einzelne Person nicht so wirklich, auch gegen Gysi habe ich nichts. Deren Vergangenheit in der ehemaligen DDR ist meiner Meinung nach abgehakt, den Staat gibt es sein 20 Jahren nicht mehr. 

Wir sollten lieber nach vorne schauen und erkennen, dass die CDU/FDP, sofern sie die Regierung stellen werden (was sehr wahrscheinlich ist) für die Unternehmen Politik machen werden.
Ich muss dazu nur mal die letzten politischen Statements von FDPler und CDUler anschauen.
Jede Form der technologischen Entwicklung wird blockiert, sofern sie nicht von deutschen Unternehmen angestrebt wird.
Man denke da nur an den Dieselpartikelfilter oder den Hybridantrieb.
Die Autolobby hat es durchgedrückt, dass die Bonzenautos aus Deutschland von den strengeren Umweltgesetzen verschont werden, dank der CDU und der FDP.

Nicht Merkel ist das Problem san der Regierungsspitze, sie ist nur eine Marionette der Lobbyisten, die Volksparteien selbst sind das Problem.
Sie registrieren nicht mehr die Probleme der Bürger sondern nur noch das Verlangen der Lobbyisten.
Jeder ehemalige Staatssekretär und dessen Gefolge wollen ja nach der Regierungszeit einen Job in der Wirtschaft haben, wie Clement z.B.
Nur noch dafür wird gearbeitet, nicht mehr für den Wähler.

Wie sonst kann so einer murksiger Kram wie die Gesundheitsreform bei rauskommen, der nur die Pharmaindustrie gut darstellt, aber den Patienten vernachlässigt.
Ulla Schmidt gehört genauso entsorgt wie viele andere auch, leider befürchte ich dann, dass solche Personen danach in diversen Aufsichtsräten von diversen Firmen sitzen werden.

Aber Steinmeyer hält an Schmidt fest und jetzt graben sie so eine alte Sache wie den Geburtstag von Ackermann aus.
Solche Sachen hat Schröder zu seiner Zeit alle Nasenlang abgehalten.


----------



## Bucklew (26. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wir sollten lieber nach vorne schauen und erkennen, dass die CDU/FDP, sofern sie die Regierung stellen werden (was sehr wahrscheinlich ist) für die Unternehmen Politik machen werden.
> Ich muss dazu nur mal die letzten politischen Statements von FDPler und CDUler anschauen.


Da bin ich mir nicht sicher, so wie sich aktuell FDP und CSU beharken glaube ich nicht mehr, dass es so einfach wird. Ich glaube nicht, dass es für eine CDU/FDP-Koalition reichen wird.

Aber das ist gar nicht das Thema. Es geht hierbei um die Frage, warum man die Vergangenheit von Frau Merkel und auch anderen CDU-Politikern (Althaus z.B.) im DDR-Regime so wenig beleuchtet und hinterfragt. Während ein gysi z.B. quasi täglich mit irgendwas belastet wird (gern auch zu Jahrestagen, man denke da mal an das Dokument zum Schießbefehl), wird das bei anderen Politikern (also Politikern in anderen Parteien ) gar nicht getan.

Und da muss man sich die Frage als kritischer Staatsbürger durchaus stellen, warum da dermaßen geblockt, gemauert und vertuscht wird.


----------



## DaStash (26. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mich stört eine einzelne Person nicht so wirklich, auch gegen Gysi habe ich nichts. Deren Vergangenheit in der ehemaligen DDR ist meiner Meinung nach abgehakt, den Staat gibt es sein 20 Jahren nicht mehr.


*signed* Das nervt wirklich, wenn man andauernd nur auf die Vergangenheit von Persönlichkeiten hinweist, anstatt sich mit deren aktuellen Absichten auseinanderzusetzen.


> Wir sollten lieber nach vorne schauen und erkennen, dass die CDU/FDP, sofern sie die Regierung stellen werden (was sehr wahrscheinlich ist) für die Unternehmen Politik machen werden.


*signed* Danke der gut funktionierenden Lobbyarbeit und die Verschmezlung von Nebentätigkeiten mit den politischen Tätigkeiten. Stichwort Aufsichtsräte/Vorstände etc.


> Ich muss dazu nur mal die letzten politischen Statements von FDPler und CDUler anschauen.
> Jede Form der technologischen Entwicklung wird blockiert, sofern sie nicht von deutschen Unternehmen angestrebt wird.
> Man denke da nur an den Dieselpartikelfilter oder den Hybridantrieb.


Ist die Hybridtechnologie nicht eigentlich eine deutsche Entwicklung?


> Nicht Merkel ist das Problem san der Regierungsspitze, sie ist nur eine Marionette der Lobbyisten, die Volksparteien selbst sind das Problem.
> Sie registrieren nicht mehr die Probleme der Bürger sondern nur noch das Verlangen der Lobbyisten.


*signed* Das zweite Problem ist, dass die Wählerinnen und Wähler diesen Punkt nicht registrien und dementsprechend agieren.


> Jeder ehemalige Staatssekretär und dessen Gefolge wollen ja nach der Regierungszeit einen Job in der Wirtschaft haben, wie Clement z.B.
> Nur noch dafür wird gearbeitet, nicht mehr für den Wähler.


Jep. Und das was der Clement gemacht hat, schadete seiner Partei enorm. Siehe konträre Aussagen zur Hessenwahl. 


> Wie sonst kann so einer murksiger Kram wie die Gesundheitsreform bei rauskommen, der nur die Pharmaindustrie gut darstellt, aber den Patienten vernachlässigt.
> Ulla Schmidt gehört genauso entsorgt wie viele andere auch, leider befürchte ich dann, dass solche Personen danach in diversen Aufsichtsräten von diversen Firmen sitzen werden.


 Das tun viele Parlamentarier jetzt schon. Generell fehlt wirklich frischer Wind in der Politik. Und das man nur die Möglichkeit hat einen politischen Apparat zu wählen und nicht einzelne Personen tut sein übriges. So werden die einzelnen Positionen untereinander zugeschanzt und entsprechen i. d. R. nicht mehr dem Willen des Wählers(gewählte Programmatik).


> Aber Steinmeyer hält an Schmidt fässt und jetzt graben sie so eine alte Sache wie den Geburtstag von Ackermann aus.
> Solche Sachen hat Schröder zu seiner Zeit alle Nasenlang abgehalten.


Der ganze Wahlkampf ist eine Farse. Die einen versuchen permanent einen Angriffspunkt zu finden und scheitern jedoch an der Wahlkampfuntätigkeit der Anderen.

p.s.: Das Verhalten von Frau Merkel finde ich im übrigen symptomatisch. Immer dezent im Hintergrund halten und die anderen streiten lassen und sich erst zu Wort melden wenn ein brauchbarer Kompromiss zu Stande gekommen ist, mit welchem Sie sich anschliessend profilieren kann. Dieses Verhalten stöst mir ehrlich gesagt ziemlich auf. Ich persönlich kann in keinster Weise nachempfinden, warum diese Frau so viele Sympathien ihr eigen nenn kann.

MfG


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. August 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Aber das ist gar nicht das Thema. Es geht hierbei um die Frage, warum man die Vergangenheit von Frau Merkel und auch anderen CDU-Politikern (Althaus z.B.) im DDR-Regime so wenig beleuchtet und hinterfragt.


 
Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass Merkel und Althaus deutlich mehr politisches Gewicht besitzen als Gysi und deshalb auch direkt Einfluss auf die Bekanntgabe nehmen können.
Keiner möchte mehr von seiner Vergangenheit preisgeben als nötig.
Gerade Politiker aus dem Osten sind da sehr daran interessiert und auch Gysi wehrt sich ja mit Händen und Füßen dagegen. 



Bucklew schrieb:


> Während ein gysi z.B. quasi täglich mit irgendwas belastet wird (gern auch zu Jahrestagen, man denke da mal an das Dokument zum Schießbefehl), wird das bei anderen Politikern (also Politikern in anderen Parteien ) gar nicht getan.


 
Da sind noch deutlich mehr als die genannten, vollkommen richtig.
Aber inzwischen wird ja auch von der Ermittlungsbehörde der Mantel des Schweigens darüber gelegt und als Bürger hat man leider nicht die Möglichkeiten das veröffentlichen zu lassen.



Bucklew schrieb:


> Und da muss man sich die Frage als kritischer Staatsbürger durchaus stellen, warum da dermaßen geblockt, gemauert und vertuscht wird.


 
Weil sie es können, ganz einfach. 
Keine Behörde oder sonst was ist unabhängig.
Man beachte da nur die ständigen parlamentarischen Untersuchungsausschüsse, die ja angeblich unabhängig sind, aber ich habe noch von keinem gehört, dass dieser zu einer Aufklärung beigetragen hat.
Völlig egal ob es dabei um die Vergangenheit von Politikern handelt oder um Spendenaffairen von Parteien oder um die Misswirtschaft bei Landesbanken.


----------



## Bucklew (26. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass Merkel und Althaus deutlich mehr politisches Gewicht besitzen als Gysi und deshalb auch direkt Einfluss auf die Bekanntgabe nehmen können.
> Keiner möchte mehr von seiner Vergangenheit preisgeben als nötig.
> Gerade Politiker aus dem Osten sind da sehr daran interessiert und auch Gysi wehrt sich ja mit Händen und Füßen dagegen.


Eben und das kann einfach nicht sein. Zumal auch die Presse ihre große Rolle spielt, man beachte mal die aktuelle Lage mit dem Geburtstagsessen von Herrn Ackermann. BILD hat überhaupt nicht darüber berichtet, bringt erst heute einen Artikel nach dem Motto "stimmt ja alles gar net" und lügt sich gleichzeitig einen mit Schröder zusammen. Lächerlicher und auffälliger gehts ja gar net. Da brauch man sich auch nicht wundern, warum die BILD nie etwas negatives zu Merkel, Althaus oder allgemein CDU schreibt.

Es kann einfach nicht sein, dass der kleine Bürger wegen allem und jedem fast schon ständig mit einem Bein im Knast steht und sich die "da oben" alles erlauben dürfen. Ich zumindest habe meine Wahlentscheidung getroffen und die großen Volksparteien werden auf SEHR lange zeit keine stimme mehr von mir bekommen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. August 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Eben und das kann einfach nicht sein. Zumal auch die Presse ihre große Rolle spielt, man beachte mal die aktuelle Lage mit dem Geburtstagsessen von Herrn Ackermann. BILD hat überhaupt nicht darüber berichtet, bringt erst heute einen Artikel nach dem Motto "stimmt ja alles gar net" und lügt sich gleichzeitig einen mit Schröder zusammen. Lächerlicher und auffälliger gehts ja gar net. Da brauch man sich auch nicht wundern, warum die BILD nie etwas negatives zu Merkel, Althaus oder allgemein CDU schreibt.


 
Die Bild Zeitung ist Axel Springer und der ist ein bedeutender Anhänger der CDU gewesen, daher wird man meist nie etwas negatives darin lesen.

Ich muss nur an Raab denken, der sich mal mit dem Verlag angelegt hat und jetzt würdigt ihn die Bild Zeitung keines Blickes mehr. 

Ich finde es arm von der Opposition (und dazu zähle ich die SPD derzeit auch), dass sie die Ackermann Geschichte ausgegraben haben, ist schließlich schon länger her.
Jetzt fällt sieh ihnen ein, wo Schmidt sich vorm Ausschuss für ihre Sachen rechtfertigen muss?  
Lächerlicher gehts ja nicht mehr. 



Bucklew schrieb:


> Es kann einfach nicht sein, dass der kleine Bürger wegen allem und jedem fast schon ständig mit einem Bein im Knast steht und sich die "da oben" alles erlauben dürfen. Ich zumindest habe meine Wahlentscheidung getroffen und die großen Volksparteien werden auf SEHR lange zeit keine stimme mehr von mir bekommen.


 
Tja, wobei wir dann wieder beim Problem sind, wen man wählen soll.
Die Volksparteien werden besonders von Rentnern häufig gewählt, daher gibts dieses Jahr auch eine Rentengarantie. 
Dass aber die jungen das bezahlen müssen, daran denken sie erst, wenn der Haushalt das nicht mehr hergibt.
Wie war das noch, der Staat muss jährlich 55 Milliarden Euro an Zinsen für seine Schulden aufbringen? 
Wenn also die Zahlung der Zinsen das Einkommen des Staates übersteigt ist er pleite.
Was bei fortlaufendem Prozess in ungefähr 62 Jahren der Fall sein wird.
Mein Kind lebt dann in einem Staat, der Pleite ist?  

Aber grundlegend stimme ich dir zu, die Volksparteien sind für junge Menschen, die eine Zukunft haben wollen, derzeit nicht wählbar und als Politiker einer solchen Partei sollte mir das zu denken geben.


----------



## micha2 (26. August 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Bezüglich der "Systemtreue"
> Die FDJ Vorsitzende in meiner Schule war auch FDJ Kreisleiterin. Sie war eine der Ersten die kurz vor der Wende über Ungarn abgehauen ist. Soviel zu "Systemtreue".
> Ja ja, die Scheuklappen. Fragt sich nur wer die auf hat und nicht erkennt dass einige der sogenannten "Systemtreuen" doch nicht "Systemtreu" waren.


 
natürlich war sie systemtreu! oder wie meinst du, ist deine FDJ-vorsitzende zur FDJ-kreisleiterin geworden.
schon mal was vom wendehals gehört?
das sind leute die 1945 von nichts gewusst haben und die 1989 nichts gewusst haben.
Mauertote,Selbstschussanlagen,Bautzen->alles stichworte die zu DDR-zeiten bekannt waren. trotzdem unterstützten diese leute wie deine FDJ-vorsitzende und frau merkel das system. wobei frau merkel, das wohl noch etwas verbissener tat, als deine FDJ-Vorsitzende.

aber ich finde es schon interressant, das du dir jetzt wenigstens schon mal ein paar eigene gedanken machst. weiter so.

P.S ihr Vater wurde in Templin auch als "roter Kasner" bezeichnet. zu DDR-zeiten und nicht heute!


@all
so geht die geschichte in Bild weiter:
http://www.bildblog.de/10974/die-springers-bei-der-ackermann-sause-2/


----------



## DaStash (26. August 2009)

Hier ein ganz witziger und zutreffender Artikel über den aktuellen Wahlkampf. 
"Drôle de Guerre" 2009: Wo bitte geht's zum Wahlkampf? - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Kultur

MfG


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. August 2009)

Ist doch auch klar, dass die Bild Zeitung den Ackermann Geburtstag freundlicher gestaltet, schließlich war der halbe Verlag auch anwesend.
Was in mir wiederum die Frage aufkommen lässt, ob ein Reporter der Bild Zeitung einen kritischen Artikel überhaupt schreiben darf, wo der Verlag oder Anliegende nicht so gut bei wegkommen?

Nennt man das etwa Pressefreiheit?
Der Artikel darunter über Schröder war jedenfalls klasse, da werde noch ältere Geschichten ausgegraben um eine alte zu erklären.


----------



## micha2 (26. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist doch auch klar, dass die Bild Zeitung den Ackermann Geburtstag freundlicher gestaltet, schließlich war der halbe Verlag auch anwesend.
> Was in mir wiederum die Frage aufkommen lässt, ob ein Reporter der Bild Zeitung einen kritischen Artikel überhaupt schreiben darf, wo der Verlag oder Anliegende nicht so gut bei wegkommen?
> 
> Nennt man das etwa Pressefreiheit?
> Der Artikel darunter über Schröder war jedenfalls klasse, da werde noch ältere Geschichten ausgegraben um eine alte zu erklären.


ganz so alt ist die geschichte nicht. ca. 14 tage nämlich. 
siehe hier:Bundesregierung widerspricht Josef Ackermann - Politik - AOL Nachrichten
ackermanns aussage ist nämlich erst 14 tage alt und wurde bei den dreharbeiten für die ZDF-dokumentation "Kanzlerin Merkel" gemacht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. August 2009)

Die Geburtstagsfeier war im April 2008. 
Was Ackermann heute so erzählt, war 2008 auch schon klar.


----------



## micha2 (26. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Geburtstagsfeier war im April 2008.
> Was Ackermann heute so erzählt, war 2008 auch schon klar.


2008 hätte es klar sein können. aber damals hat ackermann diese aussage von vor 14 tagen noch nicht gemacht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. August 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> 2008 hätte es klar sein können. aber damals hat ackermann diese aussage von vor 14 tagen noch nicht gemacht.


 
Aber damals kannte man die Gästeliste.


----------



## Bucklew (26. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Geburtstagsfeier war im April 2008.
> Was Ackermann heute so erzählt, war 2008 auch schon klar.


Aber damals wusste (außer den Anwesenden) niemand von dieser Feier. Eine öffentliche Pressemitteilung hat sich das Kanzleramt verkniffen, warum wohl?


----------



## micha2 (27. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber damals kannte man die Gästeliste.


 wer?
und selbst wenn, warum sollte man anhand einer gästeliste erkennen von wem geladen wurde bzw. wer sich die gäste aussuchen konnte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. August 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> wer?
> und selbst wenn, warum sollte man anhand einer gästeliste erkennen von wem geladen wurde bzw. wer sich die gäste aussuchen konnte.


 
Weil bei solchen Feiern das Kanzleramt die Gäste auswählt und der Jubilar nur Vorschläge macht. 
War schon bei Schröder auch so, und bei Kohl.... und Schmidt....


----------



## micha2 (27. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Weil bei solchen Feiern das Kanzleramt die Gäste auswählt und der Jubilar nur Vorschläge macht.
> War schon bei Schröder auch so, und bei Kohl.... und Schmidt....


nee, war nicht bei jedem so!! das will uns das springerblatt "bild" glaubhaft machen.
ackermann hat laut eigener aussage 30 leute auswählen dürfen.
auch wenn schröder empfänge für 533000€ gegeben hat, und frau merkel ein deutlich höheres budget für sowas hat, macht das eine geburtstagsfeier für einen nichtparlamentarier auf steuerzahlerkosten nicht richtiger!
nur weil man das immerschon gemacht hat, muss es keineswegs richtig sein.
maximal kann man sagen, das es immerschon ne sauerei war, von der uns unsere medien nichts berichtet haben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. August 2009)

Du must nicht nur mal in Springer Verlag schauen, sondern einfach den Pressetext des Kanzleramtes lesen. 
Die haben eine tolle Webseite, da kann man diverses nachlesen und auch eben solches.


----------



## micha2 (27. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du must nicht nur mal in Springer Verlag schauen, sondern einfach den Pressetext des Kanzleramtes lesen.
> Die haben eine tolle Webseite, da kann man diverses nachlesen und auch eben solches.


 

ich lese seit jahren keine bild mehr. seit es eben www.bildblog.de gibt.
mein wissen, über was in bild steht oder nicht , habe ich von dieser seite oder aus nem wurstblatt von nem arbeitskollegen. ansonsten lese ich die "Mitteldeutsche Zeitung". kostet zwar 30 cent mehr, dafür habe ich aber längeren und informativeren lesespaß.

offizielles statement aus dem kanzleramt:

ackermann hat nur vorschläge machen dürfen und frau merkel hat geladen.



richtig gut dieses statement


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. August 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> offizielles statement aus dem kanzleramt:
> 
> ackermann hat nur vorschläge machen dürfen und frau merkel hat geladen.
> 
> ...


 
Wieso ist das witzig? 

Das ist die normale Vorgehensweise bei solchen Feiern.


----------



## micha2 (27. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso ist das witzig?
> 
> Das ist die normale Vorgehensweise bei solchen Feiern.


 
was ist daran normal, wenn vorstandsvorsitzende einer großen bank im kanzleramt mit 30 leuten ne party auf steuerzahlerkosten machen kann.
da ist es auch nicht besser das frau merkel die vorgeschlagenen 30 gäste geladen hat.
und selbst wenn das bundeskanzler vor merkel gemacht haben sollten, macht es die sache keinen deut besser.
es ging um ein : *Abendessen anlässlich des 60. Geburtstages von Deutsche-Bank-Chef Josef Ackermann*

es war also kein abendessen zur klärung wichtiger dinge im staate deutschland, welches ich gerne mitfinanziere. auch staatsbesuche anderer regierungsoberhäupter gönne ich durchaus ein 5 gänge menü auf meine kosten.
aber ich gönne keinen steinreichen banker ne feier auf meine kosten, die mir absolut nichts bringt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. August 2009)

Genau, um ein Abendessen, dass das Kanzleramt ausgerichtet hat und Ackermann durfte mitauswählen, wer so kommt.
Ist doch überall so.
Meine Firma macht auch Geburtstagsfeier für ihre leitenden Angestellen, und diese dürfen wählen, wer so kommen soll.
Ich sehe einfach nicht, wo das Problem ist.


----------



## micha2 (27. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Genau, um ein Abendessen, dass das Kanzleramt ausgerichtet hat und Ackermann durfte mitauswählen, wer so kommt.
> Ist doch überall so.
> Meine Firma macht auch Geburtstagsfeier für ihre leitenden Angestellen, und diese dürfen wählen, wer so kommen soll.
> Ich sehe einfach nicht, wo das Problem ist.


 
es ging nicht um irgendein abendessen sondern um ein *Abendessen anlässlich des 60. Geburtstages von Deutsche-Bank-Chef Josef Ackermann.*
wenn dein chef das macht ist das wohl auch ok. warum auch nicht? ist schließlich seine firma!
aber unser land und unsere steuergelder gehören nicht der bundeskanzlerin.
ich kann irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen, wie man es normal finden kann, wenn seine hart erarbeiteten steuern für geburtstagsfeiern im kanzleramt verballert werden, es gleichzeitig aber nicht geschafft wird schulkindern jeden tag ein kostenloses mittagessen bereitzustellen.

es tut mir leid, aber wenn du das normal findest, braucht man sich nicht zu wundern, wenn es mit deutschland bergab geht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. August 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> es tut mir leid, aber wenn du das normal findest, braucht man sich nicht zu wundern, wenn es mit deutschland bergab geht.


 
Tja, ich finde das deutlich normaler als das ewige Gestreite um irgendwelche Endlager, die in den 60er mal als sicher galten, inzwischen nicht mehr sind und plötzlich stellt sich heraus, dass man das seit den 80er weiß, dass sie nicht sicher sind, aber bis heute trotzdem noch 30 Milliarden darin zu versenken, als sich was Neues aus zu denken, nur weil irgendwelche Provinzpolitiker ihre Arbeitsplätze behalten wollen.

Irgendwie streifen wir vorm eigentlichen Thema ab.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. August 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> Aktuell würden bei einer Direktwahl des Kanzlers 64% diese Systemtreue FDJlerin wählen.
> Das macht mir Angst.



Von "systemtreu" würde ich nicht sprechen. Merkel hat, soweit ich das bemerkt habe, an keiner Stelle ihrer Politik irgendwelche Anzeichen für einen Kurs auf eine sozialistische Diktatur gezeigt. Im Gegenteil, die Abgrenzung von den Linken scheint eines der wenigen konstant beachteten Themen zu sein.

"karrieregeile Opportunistin" würde deutlich besser passen - und das sollte einem imho sogar noch mehr Angst machen. (zumal Merkel damit nicht alleine ist)



> Irgendwie ist es mir nicht verständlich, das Zeitschriften wie "BILD" noch nichts über unsere Kanzlerin in diese Richtung berichtet haben.



Die BILD hat ihre eigenen politischen Ziele und die richteten sich zum letzten Mal unter Kohle gegen die CDU. Im Moment scheint Springer mir mal wieder den Lieblingsfeind "grün" aufs Korn genommen zu haben. 



Bucklew schrieb:


> Aber sag doch mal bitte was zu meinem Link aus Post #29. Immer noch kein schwarzer Fleck?



Vor allem erstmal eine Meldung ohne brauchbare Quelle 
Und auch ganz allgemein kann eine Meldung über Sachen, die man weiß, kein schwarzer Fleck sein - nur eine über Sachen, die man nicht weiß. Das ist die Definition von schwarzen Flecken 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mich stört eine einzelne Person nicht so wirklich, auch gegen Gysi habe ich nichts.



Mich störts, dass einzelne Personen überhaupt eine Bedeutung im Wahlkampf haben - genauer: DIE Bedeutung 



> Wir sollten lieber nach vorne schauen und erkennen, dass die CDU/FDP, sofern sie die Regierung stellen werden (was sehr wahrscheinlich ist) für die Unternehmen Politik machen werden.
> Ich muss dazu nur mal die letzten politischen Statements von FDPler und CDUler anschauen.



Wenn du das noch nötig hast...




> Jede Form der technologischen Entwicklung wird blockiert, sofern sie nicht von deutschen Unternehmen angestrebt wird.
> Man denke da nur an den Dieselpartikelfilter oder den Hybridantrieb.
> Die Autolobby hat es durchgedrückt, dass die Bonzenautos aus Deutschland von den strengeren Umweltgesetzen verschont werden, dank der CDU und der FDP.



Technische Entwicklung ist noch das kleinste. Man gucke sich die Überlegungen zur Finanzmarktregelung an, man gucke sich die Umwelt- (ja, es gibt da immer noch diese andere, dezent schwerwiegender globale Krise) und Sozialpolitik sowie die entsprechenden Pläne und Interessen der FDP an,...



> Nicht Merkel ist das Problem san der Regierungsspitze, sie ist nur eine Marionette der Lobbyisten, die Volksparteien selbst sind das Problem.



Sie ist imho nicht nur eine Marionette, sie ist eine verdammt gut arbeitendes Rädchen im System, dass es sehr gut versteht, die Aufmerksamkeit der Leute auf Themen zu lenken, die gerade nicht problematisch sind. Entscheidungen und Handlungen, die gegen die Interessen aller gehen, unter den Tisch zu kehren. Forderungen und schwerwiegende Bedürfnisse mit großen Ankündigungen abzuspeisen, denen dann keine Taten folgen. Und im Zweifelsfall die Person in den Mittelpunkt zu stellen, wenn das Thema unangenehm ist.
Nö, da steckt sehr viel mehr Hirnschmalz drin, als man von einer Marionette erwarten kann. Merkel hat imho deutlich mehr von einem Schröder oder Westerwelle, denn von einem Bush.
Und im Gegensatz zu Schröder kann sie ohne störende Idealisten im näheren Umfeld arbeiten.



> Ulla Schmidt gehört genauso entsorgt wie viele andere auch,



imho wie alle.
Oder kann mir irgendjemand ein wirklich rund um gelungenes, in seinen Zielen erfolreiches und der Allgemeinheit zu gute kommendens Programm der großen Koalition nennen?
Im Best-Case konnten sie sich nicht drauf einigen, wie sie jetzt etwas verschlechtern wollen.



> Aber Steinmeyer hält an Schmidt fest und jetzt graben sie so eine alte Sache wie den Geburtstag von Ackermann aus.
> Solche Sachen hat Schröder zu seiner Zeit alle Nasenlang abgehalten.



Der Wahlkampf der SPD ist sowieso eine einzige Pleite. Imho haben Parteien imho so viele Fehler vorgelegt, wie das kommende Schwarz-Gelb. Aber anstatt daraus Kapital zu schlagen, beschränkt sich der Wahlkampf auf Allgemeinplätze, persönliches und selbst unter den zur Verfügung stehenden Skandalen werden die absolut harmlosen ausgesucht. Die Union lacht sich derweil ins Fäustchen und scheint irgendwie immer noch halb im Urlaub zu sein...
(würde die SPD nicht derart oft und vielerorts Inkompetenz demonstrieren, könnte man fast meinen, es würde daran liegen, dass man eine Person aus Merkels engstem Umfeld mit diesem Wahlkampf beauftragt hat)



Bucklew schrieb:


> Da bin ich mir nicht sicher, so wie sich aktuell FDP und CSU beharken glaube ich nicht mehr, dass es so einfach wird. Ich glaube nicht, dass es für eine CDU/FDP-Koalition reichen wird.



Wer soll denn sonst die Regierung stellen?
Die SPD kommt mit Kleingeldaffären in die Presse und profiliert sich mit Kandidaten, die für Atomkraft sind oder LandWIRTSCHAFT (Massentierhaltung, Gentechnik,...) betonen. Die Grünen machen zwar imho gute Vorschläge, aber die Bevölkerung hat über die Wirtschaftskrise jegliches Interesse in diese Ecke verloren und z.B. BILD nutzt sogar Neunaugen in der Ostsee, um gegen Artenschutz zu hetzen. Die Linke wird derweil von allen als Teufel dargestellt und übt sich in gewohntem Populismus ohne schlüssige Konzepte, allenfalls für HartzIVer interessant (zugegeben: Dank unseres Wirtschaftssystem ist das Prekariat mitlerweile eine große Gruppe Wahlberechtiger - dank der Politikverdrossenheit und Beeinflussbarkeit der Leute aber keine große Wählergruppe und erst recht keine, die realisiert, wer wessen Interessen wie vertritt).
Was bleibt sind Union und FDP. Letztere geriert zwar mit ihrem rückständigem Neoliberalismus zwischenzeitlich auch in die Kritik, aber seitdem die Wirtschaft wieder bequem zukünftige Generationen ausbeuten kann, scheint das altbekannte Schema erneut anzukommen. Abwanderer würden sowieso am ehesten bei der Union sammeln. Und die übt sich, wie erwähnt, sehr geschickt in Passivität und Vertuschung - am Ende wählen die Leute dann den, über den sie die wenigsten schlechten Meldungen im Kurzzeitgedächtniss haben.

Nöp.
Ich hab auch keine Hoffnung mehr, dass wir Merkel loswerden. Schwarz wird viele Stimmen bekommen - da müssten schon die Bayern komplett durchdrehen und die Union aufkündigen, ehe es eine reelle Chance für einen anderen Koalitionsführer gibt.
Und Koalitionspartner sind sowieso dünn gesiedelt. Linke wird ausgeschlossen und die ehemalige Ännäherung an grüne Themen hat ein 180° Wende erfahren, zumal ohnehin nicht davon auszugehen ist, dass die mehr Stimmen als die FDP bekommen. Bleibt also nur Schwarz/Gelb oder nochmal große Koalition - aber ich denke, da ziehen alle Beteiligten ersteres vor.


----------



## micha2 (28. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, ich finde das deutlich normaler als das ewige Gestreite um irgendwelche Endlager, die in den 60er mal als sicher galten, inzwischen nicht mehr sind und plötzlich stellt sich heraus, dass man das seit den 80er weiß, dass sie nicht sicher sind, aber bis heute trotzdem noch 30 Milliarden darin zu versenken, als sich was Neues aus zu denken, nur weil irgendwelche Provinzpolitiker ihre Arbeitsplätze behalten wollen.
> 
> Irgendwie streifen wir vorm eigentlichen Thema ab.


 
gestern panorama geschaut?
kam nen guter bericht, wie damals die umweltministerin merkel die einlagerung von atommüll in Morsleben forciert hat. ein endlager welches in keinerlei form auch nur ansatzweise den gesetzlichen standards entsprach/entspricht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Von "systemtreu" würde ich nicht sprechen. Merkel hat, soweit ich das bemerkt habe, an keiner Stelle ihrer Politik irgendwelche Anzeichen für einen Kurs auf eine sozialistische Diktatur gezeigt. Im Gegenteil, die Abgrenzung von den Linken scheint eines der wenigen konstant beachteten Themen zu sein.
> 
> "karrieregeile Opportunistin" würde deutlich besser passen - und das sollte einem imho sogar noch mehr Angst machen. (zumal Merkel damit nicht alleine ist)


 
da hast du nicht ganz unrecht. sie war zu DDR-zeiten systemtreu und ist es heute wieder. als absehbar war das die DDR unterging wechselte sie schleunigst das lager.
am liebsten höre ich heute ihre reden. die erinnern mich immernoch an die gestellten Pionier-/FDJ-nachmittage.
allgemein wurde das system schöngeredet und es wurde aufgepasst, das kein falsches wort aus dem eigenen munde kommt. im hinterkopf wurde aber gleichzeitig was anderes gedacht.
das ändert aber nichts daran, das sich eine Opportunistin nicht systemtreu verhält. sie muss es sogar. ich hab es eben als wendehals bezeichnet.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die BILD hat ihre eigenen politischen Ziele und die richteten sich zum letzten Mal unter Kohle gegen die CDU. Im Moment scheint Springer mir mal wieder den Lieblingsfeind "grün" aufs Korn genommen zu haben.


 
ja, da hast du recht. und da ärgert es mich besonders, wenn ich sehe, wieviele sich jeden morgen dieses wurstblatt kaufen nur weil die regionale tageszeitung 30cent mehr kostet.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die SPD kommt mit Kleingeldaffären in die Presse und profiliert sich mit Kandidaten, die für Atomkraft sind ....


Sigmar Gabriel ist gegen Gorleben und gegen die weitere forcierung der Atomkraft.
Die ganze SPD wirbt für den Atomausstieg:Wahlkampagne: SPD wirbt mit Umwelt, Atomausstieg und Arbeit - Nachrichten Politik - bundestagswahl - WELT ONLINE


----------



## JePe (28. August 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Im Gegenteil, die Abgrenzung von den Linken scheint eines der wenigen konstant beachteten Themen zu sein.



Allemal besser als der Jein-Kurs der SPD.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "karrieregeile Opportunistin" würde deutlich besser passen - und das sollte einem imho sogar noch mehr Angst machen. (zumal Merkel damit nicht alleine ist)



Woran machst Du diese Einschaetzung (die man auch Beleidigung nennen koennte) fest? Welche Art von Karriere strebt sie Deiner Meinung nach an? Sehr viel Luft nach oben sehe ich nicht mehr.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die BILD hat ihre eigenen politischen Ziele(...)



Die BILD ist gewiss kein Beitrag zu einem hohen journalistischen Niveau in der Bundesrepublik (so wie der Koelner Express und zig andere Schmierblaetter auch). Aber "politische Ziele"? Welche sollten das sein? Wodurch motiviert?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Man gucke sich die Überlegungen zur Finanzmarktregelung an(...)



Ja, sollte man tatsaechlich tun. Und dann vielleicht das eine oder andere lieb gewonnene Klischee von der neoliberalen Verschwoerung endlich begraben.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und im Gegensatz zu Schröder kann sie ohne störende Idealisten im näheren Umfeld arbeiten.



Signed - in der Tagespolitik sind "Idealisten" in der Tat fast immer stoerend und eigentlich immer nur ein Hemmnis. Deshalb ist Schroeder ja auch gescheitert.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> imho wie alle.
> Oder kann mir irgendjemand ein wirklich rund um gelungenes, in seinen Zielen erfolreiches und der Allgemeinheit zu gute kommendens Programm der großen Koalition nennen?



Die parlamentarische Demokratie kann schon anstrengend sein, ja. Was ist Dein Gegenentwurf? Ein Kasperletheater mit unzaehligen Parteien, die jeweils eine Handvoll Sitze innehaben, diese zur Selbstinszenierung missbrauchen und sich an Absurdheiten ueberbieten? Politik ist der machbare Teil von Philosophie (siehe auch "Idealisten"). Was gerade machbar ist und was nicht, liegt oft eben nicht im Einflussbereich der Legislative. Und nur weil Dir das, was sie tut, nicht gefaellt, ist es laengst nicht pauschal falsch (ohnehin halte ich "richtig" und "falsch" fuer in der Politik nicht sinnvolle Begriffe).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was bleibt sind Union und FDP. Letztere geriert zwar mit ihrem rückständigem Neoliberalismus(...)



Das tolle an einem zweidimensionalen Weltbild ist, dass der Feind schnell gefunden ist. So funktioniert Fanatisierung seit eh und je. Erst waren es die Hexen, dann die Kommunisten, spaeter die Juden und nun sind die Neoliberalen dran. Letztgenannte teilen sich mit den Hexen, dass es sie streng genommen gar nicht gibt. Was die Jagd aber scheinbar noch spannender macht. Hoffen wir bloss, dass es diesmal ohne Scheiterhaufen oder Gulags ueber die Buehne geht ...


----------



## Bucklew (28. August 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wer soll denn sonst die Regierung stellen?


Ich denke es läuft auf große Koalition oder eine 3-Parteien-Koalition hinaus (und ich trenne dabei nicht CDU und CSU ). Die aktuelle Sonntagsumfrage bei Spiegel (Klick!) stehen CDU/FDP bei nur 50% - reichlich knapp.

Zumal jeder einem bescheinigt, dass die CDU/FDP ihr Wahlpotential aktuell zu 100% erfüllt, die unentschlossenen Wähler allerdings eher zur SPD tendieren. War ja letzte Bundestagswahl genauso.

Wir errinnern uns: Der SPD wurde dauerhaft ein Ergebnis 15% hinter der CDU vorhergesagt, es war quasi vorher klar, dass es eine schwarz/gelbe Koalition gibt. Am Wahlabend lagen CDU und SPD fast gleichauf. Ich denke (und hoffe!), dass sich das so wiederholen wird. Denn eine schwarz/gelbe Regierung wäre aktuell das fatalste was wir kriegen können. Wir sehen tagtäglich die Beispiele, dass zuviel liberale Marktwirtschaft nicht funktioniert (die besten Beispiele: Finanzkrise, Handy-Roaminggebühren, Banküberweisungen) und dann ausgrechnet die Partei an die Macht, die am liebsten alle Gesetze abschaffen würde? Ne, danke....

Mark my words, ich bin wirklich gespannt, auch auf die Wahlergebnisse am Sonntag. Für die CDU sieht es nicht sehr rosig (NRW eher schlechte Ergebnisse, in Thüringen wohl Verlust der absoluten Mehrheit usw.).


----------



## micha2 (28. August 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Die BILD ist gewiss kein Beitrag zu einem hohen journalistischen Niveau in der Bundesrepublik (so wie der Koelner Express und zig andere Schmierblaetter auch). Aber "politische Ziele"? Welche sollten das sein? Wodurch motiviert?


 
ach so? Bild verfolgt keine politischen ziele? seit wann ist das denn so?
schonmal was von der PIN AG gehört und der schlacht des springerverlages gegen die einführung eines mindestlohnes bei sämtlichen postangestellten.
das politische ziel war, einen mindestlohn für postangestellte durchzusetzen.
bild hatte das politische ziel, dies zu verhindern!
aktuell unterstützt bild unsere aktuelle kanzlerin.
Die Springers bei der Ackermann-Sause (3) BILDblog
gibts noch 1. und 2. davon.

meine regionalzeitung hat da so ne lustige riesenmücke dazu abgebildet mit der Frage:

*Ist das Ulla´s Dienstwagenelefant oder Ackermanns Party-Mücke.*

ähnlich berichtet die Süddeutsche:
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/politik/56/485481/text/

so könnte man es bezeichnen, wenn man in letzter zeit bild gelesen hat.
man stelle sich vor unsere Ulla hätte Ackerman so honig ums maul geschmiert.

ehrlich gesagt, möchte ich die schlagzeilen aus bild dann garnicht kennen wollen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. August 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> kam nen guter bericht, wie damals die umweltministerin merkel die einlagerung von atommüll in Morsleben forciert hat. ein endlager welches in keinerlei form auch nur ansatzweise den gesetzlichen standards entsprach/entspricht.


 
Die Politik in den 90er für die Endlager beruht ja noch auf die Politik in den 70ern.
Da ist einfach keiner mehr zurückgerudert und sich von der Wirtschaft zu distanzieren.
Und heute haben sie den Salat, dass die Endlagerfrage ungeklärter denn je ist.

Ich würde da nicht eine Person herausheben, sondern das der allgemeinen Abhängigkeit der Politik von der Wirtschaft in die Schuhe schieben.

Ich fand Gysis Satz gestern bei Illner sehr interessant, als er sagte, dass die Banken früher der Wirtschaft zugearbeitet haben und heute entscheiden die Banken über die Wirtschaft.
Eine sehr beängstigende Entwicklung.
Man sieht in den USA wieder, dass die Banken inzwischen genauso wieter machen wie zuvor, weil sie einfach nichts gelernt haben und dem Renditewahn weiterhin verfallen sind.
Und die deutschen ziehen da sorglos nach. 
Die Banker wissen ja, dass sie Verluste verstaatlichen können.


----------



## JePe (28. August 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> schonmal was von der PIN AG gehört und der schlacht des springerverlages gegen die einführung eines mindestlohnes bei sämtlichen postangestellten.
> das politische ziel war, einen mindestlohn für postangestellte durchzusetzen.
> bild hatte das politische ziel, dies zu verhindern!



Der Axel Springer-Verlag ist Mehrheitseigner der PIN und war damit unmittelbar von der Debatte um einen Mindestlohn betroffen. Die "Schlacht" hat man damals uebrigens verloren. Etwas mehr Differenziertheit waere hier schon angebracht ... ?


----------



## Malkav85 (28. August 2009)

Schön und gut, aber die Bild-Zeitung ist definitiv parteiisch. 

Selbst wenn sie das alles immer dementieren, kann es von (fast) jedem zwischen den Zeilen gelesen werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. August 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> das ändert aber nichts daran, das sich eine Opportunistin nicht systemtreu verhält. sie muss es sogar. ich hab es eben als wendehals bezeichnet.



Ich unterscheide da halt zwischen "systemtreu" und "systemkonform". 
Zu Treue gehört imho, dass man auch in schlechteren Zeiten aus Eigenmotivation den Idealen treu bleibt und nicht sofort wechselt.



> ja, da hast du recht. und da ärgert es mich besonders, wenn ich sehe, wieviele sich jeden morgen dieses wurstblatt kaufen nur weil die regionale tageszeitung 30cent mehr kostet.



Meine Diskussionen mit BILD-Dauerlesern mögen keinen repräsentativen Umfang haben, aber soweit ich das Überblicke, geht es nicht nur ums Geld. Es geht auch um den Umfang, der Aufwand der zum lesen nötig ist. Und es geht um richtig/falsch. Denn wer lange Zeit Springer konsumiert und alles für bare Münze nimmt, der werden beim einem Wechsel des Mediums viele "Fehler" oder "Unstimmigkeiten" auffallen. (und das ist keineswegs auf die BILD selbst beschränkt. Massive Wahrheitsverfälschungen hab ich auch schon in Autobild gesehen und wer an die Wortwahl von Computerbild gewöhnt ist, dürfte es vergleichsweise schwer haben, eine "echte" PC-Zeitschrift zu lesen, in der auf einmal was von "Patch" und nicht "Programmverbesserung" die Rede ist.



> Sigmar Gabriel ist gegen Gorleben und gegen die weitere forcierung der Atomkraft.
> Die ganze SPD wirbt für den Atomausstieg:



Heiko Maas, Wirtschaftsminister-Kandidat für die Landtagswahlen im Saarland war bislang hochrangige und hauptberuflicher Vattenfall-Lobbyist und macht da auch kein Geheimnis draus.



JePe schrieb:


> Woran machst Du diese Einschaetzung (die man auch Beleidigung nennen koennte) fest? Welche Art von Karriere strebt sie Deiner Meinung nach an? Sehr viel Luft nach oben sehe ich nicht mehr.



Nö, sie ist ziemlich am oberen Ende angekommen, jetzt kann sie nur noch auf der Stelle treten.
Anzeichen, die diese Einschätzung unterstützen, wurden hier schon genannt. Das schwerwiegenste ist sicherlich ihr erfolgreicher Aufstieg im SED-System und der unmittelbar nach Ende der DDR beginnende Aufstieg in der Union. Zwei Bereiche, der Anforderungen an die Moral und Ideale einer Person kaum unterschiedlicher sein könnten, denen Merkel aber offensichtlich in beiden Fällen gut entsprechen konnte.
Weitere Hinweise kann man der Politik der letzten Jahre entnehmen. Zum Beispiel: Vor 2 Jahren war Merkel die "Umweltkanzlerin", hat hochrangige Ziele für den Klimaschutz präsentiert. Als es um die Umsetzung von Maßnahmen dafür ging, wurde massiv verwässert. Heute ist klar, dass die Versprechungen nicht mal ansatzweise gehalten werden können (trotz Unterstützung durch den Wirtschaftsrückgang) - und Merkel ist es egal. In den letzten Monaten war auf einmal die Rettung der Autoindustrie "Chefsache".



> Die BILD ist gewiss kein Beitrag zu einem hohen journalistischen Niveau in der Bundesrepublik (so wie der Koelner Express und zig andere Schmierblaetter auch). Aber "politische Ziele"? Welche sollten das sein? Wodurch motiviert?



Und die B.Z. und der Berliner Kurier und die Hamburger MoPo und ...
Die Liste ist leider sehr lang und ich würde mich nicht wundern, wenn sie 85% der deutschsprachigen Auflagen beinhaltet 
Wodurch die politische Einflussnahme der BILD motiviert ist, weiß ich leider auch nicht. Auch kann ich keine klaren Ziele erkennen - im Gegenteil, ich habe fast den Eindruck, dass man regelmäßig wechselt, denn Durcheinander bringt Material für Nachrichten. Aber fest steht, dass die BILD äußerst selten gegen Regierung UND Koalition oder auch nur gegen eine Vielzahl von Parteien schreibt. In der Regel gibt es eine klare Häufung von Artikeln, die zu lasten einer politischen Gruppierung gehen - wobei das Opfer über längere Zeiträume wechselt.
Bewusst aufgefallen ist mir das zum ersten Mal wärend des Endes der Ära Kohl, als die BILD recht viel negatives über die Regierung zu berichten hatte und auch noch einige Zeit danach viel positives über Rot-Grün. 2-3 Jahre später hatte sich das Blatt gewendet und es wurde gegen Agenda 2010, Ökosteuer&CO gewettert, Aspekte wie Agrawende und Fortschritte bei den erneubaren Energien, die von den meisten Leuten positiv bewertet wurden, fangen dagegen wenig Aufmerksamkeit - ebenso wie einige Zeit später Meineide eines gewisses Ex-Bundeskanzlers.
Zwischenzeitlich dann wieder ein Rückschwung, gar gemeinsame Projekte mit einer Umweltschutzorganisation - und heute wieder Polemik gegen Artenschutz, wärend skandalöse Themen im Zusammenhang mit Atommüll vergleichsweise wenig Aufmerksamkeit finden.

Wie gesagt: Ein System sehe ich nicht. Einen Sinn auch nicht. Aber ein Grundprinzip: Nie objektiv, fair und über beide Seiten berichten.
Das imho massive politische Auswirkungen und lässt sich in einer großen Redaktion auch nicht mit Vorlieben wechselnder Einzelpersonen, sondern nur mit übergeordneten Konzepten erklären.



> Die parlamentarische Demokratie kann schon anstrengend sein, ja. Was ist Dein Gegenentwurf? Ein Kasperletheater mit unzaehligen Parteien, die jeweils eine Handvoll Sitze innehaben, diese zur Selbstinszenierung missbrauchen und sich an Absurdheiten ueberbieten? Politik ist der machbare Teil von Philosophie (siehe auch "Idealisten"). Was gerade machbar ist und was nicht, liegt oft eben nicht im Einflussbereich der Legislative. Und nur weil Dir das, was sie tut, nicht gefaellt, ist es laengst nicht pauschal falsch (ohnehin halte ich "richtig" und "falsch" fuer in der Politik nicht sinnvolle Begriffe)



Ich habe keinen Gegenentwurf, der mit der Geisteshaltung der Bevölkerungsmehrheit vereinbar ist und mit einer anderen Grundhaltung bräuchte man kein anderes System. Afaik Churchill hat mal auf den Unterschied zwischen einem Politiker, der an die nächste Wahl denkt, und einem Staatsman, der an die nächste Generation denkt, hingewiesen - und ich kann mich diesem Gedanken nur anschließen. Das unser jetziges System vor allem erfolgreiche Selbstdarsteller und keine kompetenten, vorrausschauenden Entscheidungsträger in hohe Ämter befördert, ist bekannt und systemimmanennt. Das bislang noch niemand ein Konzept gefunden hat, dass ein besseres Ergebniss sicherstellt, auch.
Der einzige Ansatz ist, dass die Wähler selbst sich dieses Problems bewusst werden und ihr Wahlverhalten entsprechend anpassen. Denn das, was zur Zeit unter "Idealisten" zusammengefasst wird, lässt sich durchaus in Leute teilen, die über utopischen Vorstellungen träumen und Leuten, die konstruktiv auf erstrebenswerte Ziele hinarbeiten wollen (letztere in der Politik klar unterrepräsentiert, s.o.) - da ist zumindest ein schwacher Ansatzpunkt gegeben. Aber zur Zeit wird nichtmal der genutzt und "Tagespolitik" ist das, was das Wort suggeriert: Politik für den heutigen Tag, ausgehend vom Stand des letzteren Tages und in erledigt frühestens Morgen.
In einer Zeit, in der man immer häufiger feststellt, dass vor 10 Jahren die Weichen für "in 50 Jahren" nicht gestellt wurden. 




> Das tolle an einem zweidimensionalen Weltbild ist, dass der Feind schnell gefunden ist. So funktioniert Fanatisierung seit eh und je. Erst waren es die Hexen, dann die Kommunisten, spaeter die Juden und nun sind die Neoliberalen dran. Letztgenannte teilen sich mit den Hexen, dass es sie streng genommen gar nicht gibt. Was die Jagd aber scheinbar noch spannender macht. Hoffen wir bloss, dass es diesmal ohne Scheiterhaufen oder Gulags ueber die Buehne geht ...



Ich hab nichts gegen Hexen, Kommunisten oder Juden und "Neoliberal" ist mitlerweile einfach eine etablierte Sammelbezeichnung für die Leute, die ich meine. (die imho zwar nie liberal waren und schon lange nicht mehr neu sind, aber egal)
Ein zweidimensionales Weltbild wäre bei vielen Leuten übrigens schon ein Fortschritt, noch immer wird ein erheblicher Teil der Politik auf eine Dimension beschränkt  (z.B. "gegen links")




Bucklew schrieb:


> Ich denke es läuft auf große Koalition oder eine 3-Parteien-Koalition hinaus (und ich trenne dabei nicht CDU und CSU ). Die aktuelle Sonntagsumfrage bei Spiegel (Klick!) stehen CDU/FDP bei nur 50% - reichlich knapp.



50 vs. 46 für Rot-Rot-Grün - man darf nicht vergessen, dass die ganzen "sonstigen" nicht einfließen.
Ich sehe allerdings schlichtweg keine regierunsfähige 3 Parteien-Konstellation. Sowohl FDP wie auch CDU stehen immer wieder im Wiederspruch zu den Themen, die die Grünen zur Zeit in den Vordergrund stellen, auch FDP und SPD haben einiges an Konfliktpotenial. Damit entfallen Jamaika und bei Ampel-Möglichkeiten, bleibt Rot-Rot-Grün.
Die haben aber zur Zeit in quasi keiner Prognose eine Mehrheit, einen erheblichen Anteil an imho nicht regierungsfähigen Personen und einen genauso hohen Anteil an Leuten, die diese Einschätzung teilen.
Ich möchte nicht ganz ausschließen, dass eine verzweifelte SPD trotzdem mitmachen würde, aber ich glaube nicht, dass das Gebilde 4 Jahre überleben würde.
(und dann gibts unter Garantie Union+FDP)



> Regierung wäre aktuell das fatalste was wir kriegen können. Wir sehen tagtäglich die Beispiele, dass zuviel liberale Marktwirtschaft nicht funktioniert (die besten Beispiele: Finanzkrise, Handy-Roaminggebühren, Banküberweisungen) und dann ausgrechnet die Partei an die Macht, die am liebsten alle Gesetze abschaffen würde? Ne, danke....



Hmm - wir haben eine Massenarbeitslosigkeit, viele bedeutendere Wirtschaftsbereiche kämpfen mit ihrer veralteten Technik, die enorme Schuldenlast durch die Schenkungen der letzten Monate wird spürbar, in Kopenhagen werden große Zusagen gefordert sein, zum Ende der Periode dürften die für den nächsten IPCC zusammengetragenden Fakten publik sein - ganz ehrlich: Ich würde in der Zeit nicht in der Verantwortung sein, aber ich würde mich freuen, wenn es meine Gegner ausbaden müssen


----------



## micha2 (28. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Politik in den 90er für die Endlager beruht ja noch auf die Politik in den 70ern.
> Da ist einfach keiner mehr zurückgerudert und sich von der Wirtschaft zu distanzieren.
> Und heute haben sie den Salat, dass die Endlagerfrage ungeklärter denn je ist.


schon richtig. morsleben gehörte aber in den 70ern nicht zur bundesrepublik und deren atomphilosophie.
Morsleben wurde vom DDR-regime unter den gleichen umweltpolitischen gesichtspunkten ausgewählt, wie es dem system passte. es gab zwar offiziell bestimmungen, welche aber umweltpolitisch genau so gesehen wurden, wie die kontaminierte chemieregion Bitterfeld oder Leuna/Buna.
man kann es auch so sagen: so wie man die menschen sicher zum uranabbau geführt hat, so hat man auch einlagern wollen.

unsere angela merkel sagte damals: "Morsleben ist aus ihrer sicht sicher!"
heute ist morsleben ein milliarden schwerer sanierungsfall.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich würde da nicht eine Person herausheben, sondern das der allgemeinen Abhängigkeit der Politik von der Wirtschaft in die Schuhe schieben.


hier mal der dazu passende text aus wikipedia:
_"Die damalige Bundesumweltministerin __Angela Merkel__ (CDU) hat in den 90er Jahren Expertenwarnungen in Zusammenhang mit dem unsicheren Atommülllager Morsleben in Sachsen-Anhalt ignoriert. Schon vor der Wiedervereinigung haben mehrere Gutachter die Standsicherheit der früheren Salzgrube bezweifelt[2]. Auch Mitarbeiter des Bundesamtes für Strahlenschutz und die Regierung von Sachsen-Anhalt hielten die Anlage schon in den 1990er Jahren nicht für geeignet, Atommüll zu entsorgen._
_Merkel habe aber in einem Schreiben vom 8. Juni 1995 an das Landesumweltministerium versichert, es gebe "kein Sicherheitsdefizit" und sich eine weitere Einmischung von Landesseite verbeten. Laut "Spiegel" soll Merkel am 9. September 1997 trotz Bedenken des Landes angeordnet haben, dass Atommüll-Fässer mit bis zu 1100 Kilogramm Gewicht in die Grube eingebracht werden durften. Dem Bericht zufolge ließ Merkel erklären, sie habe sich "bei der Bewertung auf die Erkenntnisse der fachlich zuständigen Mitarbeiterinnen und Mitarbeiter des Bundesumweltministeriums und des Bundesamtes für Strahlenschutz gestützt"._

*Situation heute *

_Seit dem Stopp der Atommülllagerung in Morsleben 1998 wird das Lager aufwendig stabilisiert, weil es inzwischen als stark einsturzgefährdet gilt. *Die Kosten für die Schließung der Grube werden auf 2,2 Milliarden Euro geschätzt*.[3]"_


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich fand Gysis Satz gestern bei Illner sehr interessant, als er sagte, dass die Banken früher der Wirtschaft zugearbeitet haben und heute entscheiden die Banken über die Wirtschaft.
> Eine sehr beängstigende Entwicklung.
> Man sieht in den USA wieder, dass die Banken inzwischen genauso wieter machen wie zuvor, weil sie einfach nichts gelernt haben und dem Renditewahn weiterhin verfallen sind.
> Und die deutschen ziehen da sorglos nach.
> Die Banker wissen ja, dass sie Verluste verstaatlichen können.


und dann sagst du noch, das eine geburtstagsfeier für nen bankchef finanziert mit steuergeldern was normales ist?



JePe schrieb:


> Der Axel Springer-Verlag ist Mehrheitseigner der PIN und war damit unmittelbar von der Debatte um einen Mindestlohn betroffen. Die "Schlacht" hat man damals uebrigens verloren. Etwas mehr Differenziertheit waere hier schon angebracht ... ?


 
richtig!! der springerverlag ist mehrheitseigner von PIN. deswegen seine hetze gegen einen mindestlohn. 
genauso seine jahrelange hetze gegen gewerkschaften. hat alles seine politischen gründe.
du weist schon was politik ist?

hast du den satz mit dem dienstwagenelefant und der partymücke nicht verstanden? ich schon.

hier mal ein link vom Goethe-institut für dich:
Goethe-Institut- Themen - Presselandschaft

kennst du Rudi Dutschke noch?
also ehrlich gesagt, kann ich mir garnicht vorstellen, das es immernoch menschen gibt, welche meinen, das der springer-verlag mit seiner berichterstattung keine politischen ziele verfolgt.

ein gesetzlich zweifelhaft geregeltes essen im kanzleramt(CDU) zu ehren eines joe ackermann mit gästewunsch und auf kosten der steuerzahler ist für bild wohl eher die partymücke - ne seite zwei, mit erklärungsversuchen wars wert.

ein gesetzlich zweifelhaft geregelter spanienurlaub(SPD), wobei dies wohl eine ordentliche ,in privat und staatskosten, abgerechnete reise war - war der bildzeitung *5!* seite-eins berichterstattungen wert.


----------



## JePe (28. August 2009)

Es gibt keinen Grund, unhoeflich zuwerden?!

Was fuer Dich "Hetze" ist, ist fuer den Axel Springer-Verlag das legitime Formulieren einer egoistischen Motiven folgenden Position. Die muss man nicht teilen, sollte sie aber immerhin ertragen koennen. Was ich von gesetzlich festgelegten Mindestloehnen halte (naemlich nichts), habe ich bei passender Gelegenheit schon dargelegt.

Und doch, den Satz mit dem Dienstwagenelefanten und der Partymuecke habe ich durchaus verstanden. Ich teile den Gedanken dahinter nur insoweit nicht, als dass mir Beides weitgehend egal und allenfalls einen Dreizeiler irgendwo zwischen Lottozahlen und Horoskop wert ist - weil Beides keine Aussage ueber die Politik trifft, fuer die die jeweilige Person steht. Beides sind vielmehr nur Steigbuegelhalter fuer eine polemische Attacke als Surrogat fuer sachliche Auseinandersetzung.


----------



## micha2 (28. August 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich unterscheide da halt zwischen "systemtreu" und "systemkonform".
> Zu Treue gehört imho, dass man auch in schlechteren Zeiten aus Eigenmotivation den Idealen treu bleibt und nicht sofort wechselt.


gut, so gesehen, hast du vielleicht nicht unrecht. auch wenn ich der meinung bin, das gerade frau merkel sich zu einer zeit fürs system eingesetzt hat, zu der schon die meisten der DDR-bürger problemlos erkennen konnten, in welche richtung es geht.

ich war zwar auch ein FDJ-mitglied. aber aktiv beteiligt habe ich mich nicht mehr. deswegen musste ich auch desöfteren beim fahnenappel vortreten.
nicht zur belobigung
meine klassenkameraden fanden das damals aber schon eher cool.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Meine Diskussionen mit BILD-Dauerlesern mögen keinen repräsentativen Umfang haben, aber soweit ich das Überblicke, geht es nicht nur ums Geld. Es geht auch um den Umfang, der Aufwand der zum lesen nötig ist. Und es geht um richtig/falsch. Denn wer lange Zeit Springer konsumiert und alles für bare Münze nimmt, der werden beim einem Wechsel des Mediums viele "Fehler" oder "Unstimmigkeiten" auffallen. (und das ist keineswegs auf die BILD selbst beschränkt. Massive Wahrheitsverfälschungen hab ich auch schon in Autobild gesehen und wer an die Wortwahl von Computerbild gewöhnt ist, dürfte es vergleichsweise schwer haben, eine "echte" PC-Zeitschrift zu lesen, in der auf einmal was von "Patch" und nicht "Programmverbesserung" die Rede ist.


 
ja! mir so ergangen um die jahrtausendwende. regelmäßig bild gelesen und gesagt " naja, alles kann ja nicht gelogen sein"
anschließend erkannt, das die sogar bewusst interviews erfinden und als exklusiv verkaufen.
von daher danke ich eigentlich den leuten von "BildBlog".
auch wenn ich einiges von denen übertrieben finde.
aber sie geben mir die möglichkeit, ihre aussagen nachzuvollziehen, indem sie ihre informationsquellen verlinken.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Heiko Maas, Wirtschaftsminister-Kandidat für die Landtagswahlen im Saarland war bislang hochrangige und hauptberuflicher Vattenfall-Lobbyist und macht da auch kein Geheimnis draus.


gut, aber auf bundesebene wird ja am atomausstieg festgehalten.
in der CDU gibt es ja auch leute, welche durchaus den atomausstieg wollen. 
aber das eigentliche problem kann man anhand deiner aussage gut erkennen. die konzerne schicken ihre lobbyisten ins parteipolitische rennen.
wen schicken wir?



JePe schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen Grund, unhoeflich zuwerden?!


ich bin doch nicht unhöflich


JePe schrieb:


> Was fuer Dich "Hetze" ist, ist fuer den Axel Springer-Verlag das legitime Formulieren einer egoistischen Motiven folgenden Position. Die muss man nicht teilen, sollte sie aber immerhin ertragen koennen. Was ich von gesetzlich festgelegten Mindestloehnen halte (naemlich nichts), habe ich bei passender Gelegenheit schon dargelegt.


 
der springer verlag ist politisch tätig. er hat bestimmte politische ziele, welche er bewusst mit seiner berichterstattung unterstützt.
natürlich in seinem interesse. ich wähle ja auch in meinem interesse

ich halte viel vom mindestlohn. und erfahrungen in anderen ländern zeigen auch, das es vernünftig ist, seinen menschen eine solide soziale grundlage zu schaffen.
warum soll ein mensch, welchem bei geburt nicht ganz so viel erfolg in die wiege gelegt worden ist, sein ganzes leben betteln müssen?

Holland -> Arbeitlosenquote 2008 2,6% -> seit 40jahren mindestlohn - aktuell 303,90€ pro woche


JePe schrieb:


> Und doch, den Satz mit dem Dienstwagenelefanten und der Partymuecke habe ich durchaus verstanden. Ich teile den Gedanken dahinter nur insoweit nicht, als dass mir Beides weitgehend egal und allenfalls einen Dreizeiler irgendwo zwischen Lottozahlen und Horoskop wert ist - weil Beides keine Aussage ueber die Politik trifft, fuer die die jeweilige Person steht. Beides sind vielmehr nur Steigbuegelhalter fuer eine polemische Attacke als Surrogat fuer sachliche Auseinandersetzung.


 
genau das ist das problem. es ist dir egal, weil es (aus deiner sicht) keine aussage über die politik trifft.

mir ist zwar ein parteiprogramm auch wichtig. aber noch wichtiger ist es mir, zu wissen ob ich den leuten trauen kann.
und das kann ich nur, wenn ich weis, das sie auch mit dem geld, welches ich dem staat gebe, verantwortungsvoll umgehen.
Ulla und Angie machens nicht. auch wenns wohl gesetzeskonform ist, was sie gemacht haben.
und nur mal so nebenbei die frage: wer macht denn die gesetze.
und das ist jetzt eine frage und keine beleidigung.


----------



## Bucklew (29. August 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 50 vs. 46 für Rot-Rot-Grün - man darf nicht vergessen, dass die ganzen "sonstigen" nicht einfließen.


Klar, aber wie gesagt: So war es letzte Wahl auch vorher und am Ende blieb nur die große Koalition. Ich glaube nicht, dass es am Ende schwarz/gelb wird mit einer überzeugenden Mehrheit....



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich sehe allerdings schlichtweg keine regierunsfähige 3 Parteien-Konstellation. Sowohl FDP wie auch CDU stehen immer wieder im Wiederspruch zu den Themen, die die Grünen zur Zeit in den Vordergrund stellen, auch FDP und SPD haben einiges an Konfliktpotenial. Damit entfallen Jamaika und bei Ampel-Möglichkeiten, bleibt Rot-Rot-Grün.


Ich frage mich immer wieder, warum Unterschiede in der Politik so dermaßen kritisch gesehen werden müssen. Ich persönlich möchte als Chef niemals mit jemandem zusammenarbeiten, der mir immer nur zuspricht. Das mag zwar sehr praktisch sehr (weil eben nie Diskussionen), aber auch sehr schlecht, weil Fehler nie auffallen oder ausgebügelt werden. Vielleicht ist genau das mal das, was geändert werden sollte und größere Unterschiede in den Koalitionen vielleicht mal zu bessere Politik führen?!



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die haben aber zur Zeit in quasi keiner Prognose eine Mehrheit, einen erheblichen Anteil an imho nicht regierungsfähigen Personen und einen genauso hohen Anteil an Leuten, die diese Einschätzung teilen.
> Ich möchte nicht ganz ausschließen, dass eine verzweifelte SPD trotzdem mitmachen würde, aber ich glaube nicht, dass das Gebilde 4 Jahre überleben würde.
> (und dann gibts unter Garantie Union+FDP)


In Prognosen? Nein. Aber wart mal auf die wirklichen Zahlen am Ende ab. Ich denke, dass auch eine Koalition aus sehr verschiedenen Parteien funktionieren könnte und sogar besser funktioniert, als was man so an Koaltionen kennt. Das es viel Streit geben würde ist sicherlich unbestritten, aber Streit ist noch lange nicht kontraproduktiv, sondern genau das Gegenteil! Es ist wirklich schade, dass man da nicht mal etwas anders denkt....



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hmm - wir haben eine Massenarbeitslosigkeit, viele bedeutendere Wirtschaftsbereiche kämpfen mit ihrer veralteten Technik, die enorme Schuldenlast durch die Schenkungen der letzten Monate wird spürbar, in Kopenhagen werden große Zusagen gefordert sein, zum Ende der Periode dürften die für den nächsten IPCC zusammengetragenden Fakten publik sein - ganz ehrlich: Ich würde in der Zeit nicht in der Verantwortung sein, aber ich würde mich freuen, wenn es meine Gegner ausbaden müssen


Wir haben keine Wirtschaftskrise, nur eine Finanzkrise! Wenn man die Banken endlich mal in den Griff kriegen würde (die legen halt lieber ihr von der EU-Bank bekommenes Geld bei 1% Zinsen in Staatsanleihen für 4% an, anstatt mal Firmen damit auszustatten!), wäre die Krise so schnell wieder weg, wie sie da wäre.  Aber die (mit Staatsgeld gestützten) Banken machen lieber wieder 25% Rendite bzw. zahlen große Boni aus. Warum die Staatsschulden zurückzahlen? Wenn man mehr Geld braucht, gibts ja Geld vom Staat


----------



## Poulton (29. August 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> naja, davon halte ich sehr wenig. wie gesagt, funktioniert es in anderen ländern gut.


 Dann beschäftige dich mal bitte genauer über die Auswirkungen von Mindestlöhnen und nicht nur mit dem Propagandamaterial von Linkspartei und anderen Planwirtschaftsfetischisten.
  Der Sachverständigenrat zur Begutachtung gesamtwirtschaftlicher Entwicklung kommt in seiner jüngsten Untersuchung zu dem Ergebnis, das Mindestlöhne welche nur knapp über bzw. genau der Armutsgrenze liegen/entsprechen(Bsp. England, USA) keine bzw. geringe positive Reize auf den Arbeitsmarkt haben. Dahingegen haben hohe Mindestlöhne wie im Falle von Frankreich teilweise starke negative Beschäftigungseffekte, vor allem bei Jugendlichen und Frauen(!) zur Folge. 
 Im Endeffekt haben dann diejenigen die Arbeit haben zwar einen fairen Lohn, nur hat sich der Anteil derer die Arbeit haben, verringert.



JePe schrieb:


> Man bekaempft einen Kater nicht mit noch mehr Alkohol. Die aktuelle Krise ist ursaechlich eine implodierte Spekulationsblase - man hat Geld in den Markt gepumpt, fuer das es keine Realgegenwerte gab.


Man kann es sogar noch weiter auslegen. Denn inzwischen beginnt man wieder den selben Fehler zu machen, der zu dieser Blase geführt hat. Die Krise ist durch die Dummheit, auf Kredit zu konsumieren und die zweifelhafte Geldpolitik der Fed, die nach dem platzen New-Economy Blase den Markt mit Liquidität geflutet hat um eine Rezession zu verhindern (was sie gerade wieder macht, hier wird der Teufel mit dem Belzebub ausgetrieben). Daraus resultierte Geldsystembedingt die Notwendigkeit weitere Schuldner zu produzieren, auch wenn diese nicht Kreditwürdig sind. 
 Mir macht das Leistungsbilanzdefizit und das Staatsdefizit der USA aber noch mehr Sorgen. Allein im Außenhandel verschulden sich die USA jeden Tag mit ungefähr 3 Milliarden gegenüber dem Ausland. Wehe dem Tag, wenn mal jemand auf die Idee kommt, den bunten Papierschnipsel auf dem Dollar steht gegen Ware in den USA eintauschen zu wollen. Gegen den Orkan der dann kommt, ist die jetzige Finanzkrise ein laues Sommerlüftchen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> sowie die entsprechenden Pläne und Interessen der FDP an,...


Das hätte ich doch gerne mal genauer erläutert.



> Letztere geriert zwar mit ihrem rückständigem Neoliberalismus zwischenzeitlich auch in die Kritik,


Weißt du eigentlich was das Wort neoliberal bedeutet oder kennst du das Wort nur als Schimpfwort von Onkel Schrödi? Das heißt mitnichten das was die Linken und Ökostalinisten gerne darunter darstellen. 


> Neoliberalismus bezeichnet ursprünglich eine Neubelebung des Wirtschaftsliberalismus in der Mitte des 20. Jahrhunderts. *Betont wird der wechselseitige Zusammenhang von politischer und wirtschaftlicher Freiheit, sowie die Notwendigkeit einer Rechtsordnung, die den Wettbewerb fördert und das Entstehen von privaten Machtpositionen zu verhindern sucht. *Die Vertreter des Neoliberalismus grenzten sich insbesondere vom Laissez-faire-Liberalismus des 19. Jahrhunderts[1] und dem Keynesianismus ab.
> Der Begriff Neoliberalismus wird zur Bezeichnung einer breiten, heterogenen Strömung verwandt, wobei die feste Abgrenzung gegenüber anderen Schulen und die Zuordnung einzelner Personen streitig ist. Insbesondere werden die Freiburger Schule (Ordoliberalismus) und die Chicagoer Schule als neoliberal bezeichnet. Die Bezeichnung wird zum Teil aber auch aufFriedrich von Hayek als Vertreter der Österreichischen Schule bis hin auf sozialliberale Strömungen (etwa Karl Popper) erstreckt. * Der Neoliberalismus der Freiburger Schule gilt als wesentliche theoretische Grundlage der Sozialen Marktwirtschaft. *


Also bekämpft man genau das was einem angeblich so sehr am Herzen liegt, nämlich die soziale Marktwirtschaft. Das verpacken Sie in einen nichtssagenden Kampfbegriff den sie negativ belegen und schon glaubt es jeder. 

Nebenbei: Die FDP war die erste Partei in Deutschland die sich für ein staatlich garantiertes Grundeinkommen ausgesprochen hat. Das haben Linke, Grüne und SPD aber abgelehnt, weil damit die Macht der staatlichen Umverteilung wegfällt und somit die vielen kleine Patschehändchen in den Behörden anderstweitig hätten beschäftigt und geschmiert werden müssen.


----------



## micha2 (29. August 2009)

17&4 schrieb:


> Dann beschäftige dich mal bitte genauer über die Auswirkungen von Mindestlöhnen und nicht nur mit dem Propagandamaterial von Linkspartei und anderen Planwirtschaftsfetischisten.


*du als bildzeitungsleser* solltest anderen nicht als beinflussbarer leser von "_Propagandamaterial von Linkspartei und anderen Planwirtschaftsfetischisten_" bezeichnen.
upps, du liest keine bildzeitung?
ich lass mich auch nicht von propagandamaterial beeinflussen! ehrlich gesagt, habe ich jetzt nicht mal so den plan von der Linkspartei. forderten die nicht sogar 10€ mindestlohn?
naja, ich wohl eher nicht.


17&4 schrieb:


> Der Sachverständigenrat zur Begutachtung gesamtwirtschaftlicher Entwicklung kommt in seiner jüngsten Untersuchung zu dem Ergebnis, das Mindestlöhne welche nur knapp über bzw. genau der Armutsgrenze liegen/entsprechen(Bsp. England, USA) keine bzw. geringe positive Reize auf den Arbeitsmarkt haben. Dahingegen haben hohe Mindestlöhne wie im Falle von Frankreich teilweise starke negative Beschäftigungseffekte, vor allem bei Jugendlichen und Frauen(!) zur Folge.
> Im Endeffekt haben dann diejenigen die Arbeit haben zwar einen fairen Lohn, nur hat sich der Anteil derer die Arbeit haben, verringert.


 
ja, ja, dein sachverständigenrat ist für kombilöhne. nen mindestlohn der zum teil vom steuerzahler finanziert wird.
also ein lohn, welcher dann indirekt wieder von der wirtschaft finanziert werden muss.

übrigens, was ist mit der finanzkrise? wo war da der sachverständigenrat?

*nicht alles ohne zu hinterfragen glauben*.
*durchaus mal eigene gedanken machen.* 

mal unterschiedliche medien nutzen und unterschiedliche meinungen abgleichen.
vielleicht kommst du ja selber zu einer meinung.

unsere wirtschaftsweisen können meist nicht die wirtschaftliche entwicklung für des nächste viertel jahr richtig vorraussagen.

*Übrigens:* _Der Vorsitzende der Euro-Finanzminister, Jean- Claude Juncker, hat sich für Mindestlöhne überall in Europa ausgesprochen. «Ich kann nur empfehlen, dass man sich in Richtung Mindestlöhne auf den Weg macht», sagte der luxemburgische Premier- und Finanzminister. Mindestlöhne hätten nicht nur eine soziale Bedeutung, sondern auch eine wirtschaftliche: Sie schafften «*Wettbewerbsgleichheit unter Arbeitgebern*» in bestimmten Wirtschaftsbereichen._

habe ich jetzt mal hieraus kopiert: 
http://www.eu-info.de/deutsche-europapolitik/Umfragen-Statistiken-Deutschland/mindestlohn/


----------



## micha2 (29. August 2009)

Reise nach Angeland: Mit der Kanzlerin in die Uckermark - Politik - Bild.de

niedlich, oder?
wenn man sowas liest, könnte man sie fast knuddeln.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. August 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Was fuer Dich "Hetze" ist, ist fuer den Axel Springer-Verlag das legitime Formulieren einer egoistischen Motiven folgenden Position. Die muss man nicht teilen, sollte sie aber immerhin ertragen koennen.



Das ein Firma egoistische Motive verfolgt, das ganze aber als neutrale Berichterstattung verkauft, muss man imho nicht ertragen, sondern unterbinden.

Italien lässt grüßen.



micha2 schrieb:


> gut, aber auf bundesebene wird ja am atomausstieg festgehalten.
> in der CDU gibt es ja auch leute, welche durchaus den atomausstieg wollen.
> aber das eigentliche problem kann man anhand deiner aussage gut erkennen. die konzerne schicken ihre lobbyisten ins parteipolitische rennen.
> wen schicken wir?



Keinen.
Wirkungsvolle Lobbyarbeit kostet Geld, viel Geld.

Eigentlich wollte ich an der Stelle aber gar nicht auf diese Thema hinaus - sondern nur auf die Inkonsistenz hinweisen, mit der sich die SPD derzeit deutschlandweit präsentiert. Und Inkonsistenz ist imho ein ganz großer Nachteil für einer Partei, da die Wähler sich einigermaßen sicher sein müssen, was sie da überhaupt wählen.



Bucklew schrieb:


> Ich frage mich immer wieder, warum Unterschiede in der Politik so dermaßen kritisch gesehen werden müssen. Ich persönlich möchte als Chef niemals mit jemandem zusammenarbeiten, der mir immer nur zuspricht. Das mag zwar sehr praktisch sehr (weil eben nie Diskussionen), aber auch sehr schlecht, weil Fehler nie auffallen oder ausgebügelt werden. Vielleicht ist genau das mal das, was geändert werden sollte und größere Unterschiede in den Koalitionen vielleicht mal zu bessere Politik führen?!



Der Unterschied zwischen Politik und Arbeit:
Außerhalb der Politik gibt es oft eine Wahrheit und alternative Sichtweisen helfen, diese zu finden und optimale Entscheidungen zu treffen.
In der Politik lässt sich das richtige oft erst im Nachhinein beurteilen und die gleichen Vorzeichen werden von Personen unterschiedlicher Gesinnung unterschiedlich interpretiert. Politische Fehlentscheidungen werden bei näherer Betrachtung oft nicht aufgrund fehlender Informationen getroffen (siehe z.B. seit wann die Probleme in der Asse und die Untauglichkeit von Gorleben bekannt sind), sondern aufgrund der falschen Gewichtung dieser Informationen.
Da könnten andere Sichtweisen natürlich auch helfen, wenn man kompromissbereit und logisch ran geht. Aber man wir kein hochrangiger Politiker, in dem man kompromissbereit und logisch ist - sondern in dem man populisitisch und egoistisch ist und sich durchsetzt. "Führungskräfte" sind eben nicht "Vermittler". Setzt man zwei davon mit unterschiedlichen Meinungen an einen Tisch, endet das in aller Regel mit der Feststellung, dass man sich nicht einigen kann.
Stellenweise wäre auch das nicht schlecht in der Politik (sooo schlecht ist der Status Quo in vielen Punkten nicht, wie manch änderungswütige behaupten), aber es ermöglicht nicht wirklich ein vorrankommen und vor allem: Es ist unangenehm für die Beteiligten. Diese Beteiligten sind aber auch die, die über die Koalitionen entscheiden und weil das System -s.o.- da nicht Leute konzentriert, die an eine gute Politik, Deutschland, die Zukunft,... denken, sondern Leute, die an sich und ihrer Karriere gearbeitet haben, ergeben sich die Koalitionen, die bequem sind. Nicht die Koalitionen, die vielleicht sinnvoll wären. (Imho könnte es z.B. für eine möglichst sinnvolle Erneuerung der Politik sinnvoll sein, wenn weder SPD noch CDU vertreten sind. Aber de facto wäre das Ergebniss nur ein zänkischer Haufen, der aus der Summe aller Übel besteht - nicht aus der Summe aller Vorteile)



> In Prognosen? Nein. Aber wart mal auf die wirklichen Zahlen am Ende ab. Ich denke, dass auch eine Koalition aus sehr verschiedenen Parteien funktionieren könnte und sogar besser funktioniert, als was man so an Koaltionen kennt. Das es viel Streit geben würde ist sicherlich unbestritten, aber Streit ist noch lange nicht kontraproduktiv, sondern genau das Gegenteil! Es ist wirklich schade, dass man da nicht mal etwas anders denkt....



Unter dem Grundgedanken wäre gar keine Regierungskoalition am besten. Denn gerade diese Wahlperiode hat mehrfach klare Mehrheiten für verschiedene Entscheidungen angedeutet, die letztlich zu nutzlosen Kompromissen/Bürokratieungetümen verkamen, weil diese Mehrheiten sich außerhalb der Regierung erstreckten. Auf der anderen Seite muss man aber klar festhalten, dass Deutschland sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit nicht-festen Mehrheiten gemacht hat und ich habe nicht den Eindruck, dass wir heute soviel bessere Parteien haben.



> Wir haben keine Wirtschaftskrise, nur eine Finanzkrise! Wenn man die Banken endlich mal in den Griff kriegen würde (die legen halt lieber ihr von der EU-Bank bekommenes Geld bei 1% Zinsen in Staatsanleihen für 4% an, anstatt mal Firmen damit auszustatten!), wäre die Krise so schnell wieder weg, wie sie da wäre.  Aber die (mit Staatsgeld gestützten) Banken machen lieber wieder 25% Rendite bzw. zahlen große Boni aus. Warum die Staatsschulden zurückzahlen? Wenn man mehr Geld braucht, gibts ja Geld vom Staat



Wir haben eine Wirtschaft, die massiv von Banken abhängig ist und deren größte Ansammlung von "Werten" reine Spekulationsobjekte ist. Ohne das alte Finanzsystem ist unsere Wirtschaft quasi inexistent, eine Finanzkrise ist damit automatisch eine Wirtschaftskrise, selbst wenn man verzweifelt versucht, eine Staatskrise draus zu machen.
Die Banken scheinen das noch am ehesten kapiert zu haben und handeln jetzt dementsprechend - es wird Zeit, dass der Staat folgt und das die Wirtschaft einsieht, dass Geld nicht auf Bäumen wächst und man möglichst ohne fremdes auskommen muss, wenn man Stabilität will.



17&4 schrieb:


> Das hätte ich doch gerne mal genauer erläutert.



Problem1:
Zunehmende Spaltung der Bevölkerung, Millionen von Menschen in prekären Verhältnissen, aus denen kaum ein Aufstieg möglich ist. Zunehmende Ungleichheiten in der medizinischen Versorgung, Bildungsmöglichkeiten,...
"Lösung" der FDP:
Mehr Privat - Rückzug des Staates aus diversen Funktionen, private Vorsorge, Eigenfinanzierung, Abschaffung diverser Umverteilungsmechanismen
Problem2:
Wirtschaftskrise, ausgelöst durch ein hoch instabiles Finanzmarktsystem.
"Lösung" der FDP:
Mehr Wettbewerb, ausdrücklich auf dem Finanzmarkt
Problem3:
Klimadestabilisierung
"Lösung" der FDP: hmm - Senkung der Kosten für hohen Energieverbrauch, z.B. durch Senkdung von Strom- und Ökosteuer? Steuerliche Ausgleiche für z.B. steigende Kosten im Flugverkehr? Internationale System mit USA und Australien, die ja für ihre "ambitionierten" Ziele bekannt sind? Förderung nicht zukunftsfähiger Technologien (sogar nach eigener Angabe) wie CCS und Kernenergie? Ich find ehrlich gesagt gar nichts.
Problem4:
Umweltzerstörung, Artensterben:
"Lösung" der FDP:
""Entrüpplung"" des Naturschutzes, z.B. Abschaffung der Pflicht zu Ausgleichsflächen bei großflächiger Zubetonierung. "High-Tech-Landwirtschaft", freie Gentechnik,...

N paar Spitzen aus dem Wahlprogramm hab ich hier schon mal aufgelistet gehabt:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...iche-community-bundestagswahl.html#post999461



> Weißt du eigentlich was das Wort neoliberal bedeutet oder kennst du das Wort nur als Schimpfwort von Onkel Schrödi?



Bitte den ganzen Thread lesen, dann posten.
Dazu hab ich hier bereits was gesagt.



*@all:*
Den Vergleich Deutschland-Niederlande-Polen werde ich jetzt mal auslagern.
Es wäre übrigens wünschenswert, wenn ihr euch hier irgendwann mal angewöhnt, für umfangreiche Themen selbst einen neuen Thread anzulegen, das verschieben von Posts ist auch nicht ganz ohne Aufwand.
_done_


----------



## JePe (29. August 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Problem1:
> (...)
> "Lösung" der FDP:
> (...)
> ...



Fuer Jemanden, der sich ueber Schubladendenken gegen Links echauffiert, hast Du es Dir in Deiner Schublade aber huebsch bequem gemacht ...

... kannst Du das, was ich hier mit _(...)_ verkuerzt habe, auch *belegen*? Mit Link zum Abschnitt oder wenigstens Nennung der Seite des Programms der FDP? Denn das Du irgendwo schon mal irgendwas aufgelistet hast, lasse ich als Quelle nicht gelten. Ich jedenfalls habe Plattheiten wie "mehr Wettbewerb" so nicht finden koennen. Und "Nieder mit dem Sozialstaat" habe ich da auch nicht gelesen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. August 2009)

Obige Kurzaussagen waren eine Antwort an 17&4, das (zu umfangreiche) Thema "Wahlkampf der FDP" hat in diesem Thread nichts zu suchen und ich werde an dieser Stelle nicht im Detail darauf eingehen.

Sie sollten aber eigentlich jedem bekannt vorkommen, der das FDP-Wahlprogramm gelesen habe (ich gehe mal davon aus, dass hast du, bevor du mir aufgrund obiger Aussagen Schubladendenken vorwirfst). Alternativ ist es bei Überschriften(!) wie "...Wettbewerb auf dem Finanzmarkt durchsetzen" "Soziale Dienstleistungen marktwirtschaftlich gestalten" "Eigenverantwortung statt Staatsmedizin" "Klima schützen durch globales Handeln",... nun wirklich nicht schwer, ein bißchen Eigenrecherche zu betreiben.


----------



## Poulton (29. August 2009)

Das FDP Wahlprogramm habe ich gelesen und das was von dir da vorhin geäussert wurde, war und ist eine bewusste Verdrehung und somit Verfälschung des Inhaltes von selbigen.


----------



## JePe (30. August 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sie sollten aber eigentlich jedem bekannt vorkommen, der das FDP-Wahlprogramm gelesen habe (ich gehe mal davon aus, dass hast du, bevor du mir aufgrund obiger Aussagen Schubladendenken vorwirfst).



Ja, habe ich. Und weil Deine Nicht-Zitate teils schon verleumderisch sind, erlaube ich mir hier anstelle des Angesprochenen die groebsten Schnitzer gerade zu ruecken:



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Problem1:
> Zunehmende Spaltung der Bevölkerung, Millionen von Menschen in prekären Verhältnissen, aus denen kaum ein Aufstieg möglich ist. Zunehmende Ungleichheiten in der medizinischen Versorgung, Bildungsmöglichkeiten,...
> "Lösung" der FDP:
> Mehr Privat - Rückzug des Staates aus diversen Funktionen, private Vorsorge, Eigenfinanzierung, Abschaffung diverser Umverteilungsmechanismen



_Für Liberale gilt: Bildung ist Bürgerrecht._

_Der Wettbewerb im Gesundheitssektor muss gestärkt werden. Dazu gehört eine starke private Krankenversicherung.(...)Das Prinzip "Privat kommt vor dem Staat" bedeutet für die Gesundheitspolitik: Soviel Gestaltungsfreiheit und Eigenverantwortung für den Einzelnen wie möglich, aber gleichzeitig genügend garantierte Sicherheit, um bei einer Erkrankung nicht in eine finanzielle Notlage zu geraten. Wir wollen Solidarität mit denjenigen, die krank oder behindert sind. Dies gelingt über eine Verpflichtung der Versicherer, die notwendige Grundversorgung ohne Risikozuschläge sicherzustellen. Diejenigen, die sich eine Krankenversicherung nicht leisten können, erhalten finanzielle Unterstützung aus dem Steuer-Transfer-System.(...)Die FDP spricht sich aus für eine Pflicht zur Versicherung der Risiken, die den Einzelnen im Krankheitsfall überfordern würden, bei einem Versicherer der eigenen Wahl. Jeder Bürger muss die Möglichkeit haben, im Umfang der Existenz bedrohenden Risiken unabhängig vom Gesundheitszustand ohne die Erhebung von Risikozuschlägen versichert zu werden.(...)Entscheidet sich ein Patient nach Beratung mit seinem Arzt für ein nicht erstattungsfähiges Produkt oder Verfahren, muss er den Betrag erstattet bekommen, den die Krankenkasse anderenfalls hätte übernehmen müssen (Festzuschuss-, Mehrkostenregelung)._



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Problem2:
> Wirtschaftskrise, ausgelöst durch ein hoch instabiles Finanzmarktsystem.
> "Lösung" der FDP:
> Mehr Wettbewerb, ausdrücklich auf dem Finanzmarkt



Allgemeine wirtschaftspolitische Position:

_Unsere wirtschaftspolitische Leitlinie ist die Soziale Marktwirtschaft.(...)Das System der Sozialen Marktwirtschaft hat nicht nur zu großem Wohlstand breiter Bevölkerungsgruppen, sondern auch zu einem einmaligen sozialen Frieden in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland geführt. Die staatliche Ordnungspolitik setzt für die Soziale Marktwirtschaft die Rahmenbedingungen.(...)Es bleibt eine Daueraufgabe, den Ordnungsrahmen der Sozialen Marktwirtschaft den gesellschaftlichen und wirtschaftlichen Entwicklungen anzupassen und ihn zu verbessern._

Und Nein, auch im nichtzitierten Teil steht nichts, was das zitierte negieren wuerde. Das "Mehr-Wettbewerb"-Gefasel ist ebenso halt- wie die Paranoia vor (angemessen geregeltem) Wettbewerb grundlos. In der Tat will man aber einen umfassenden, jedoch regulierten Wettbewerb.

_Ziel jeder Regulierung am Finanzmarkt muss ein funktionsfähiger Wettbewerb sein.(...)Wir brauchen nicht mehr, sondern bessere Regelungen für den Finanzmarkt. Regulierungsversagen ist Staatsversagen, nicht Marktversagen. Deshalb muss unverzüglich die staatliche Bankenaufsicht auf nationaler und internationaler Ebene effektiver werden.(...)Die massive Staatsbeteiligung, vor allem im Finanzsektor, kann nur durch die derzeitige Vertrauenskrise in der Weltwirtschaft begründet werden. Sobald sich die wirtschaftlichen Bedingungen wieder verbessert haben, muss mit dem Ausstieg des Staates bei Wirtschaftsunternehmen und Finanzinstituten begonnen werden.(...)Daher sollte die Regierung einen Re-Privatisierungsrat einsetzen. Der Re-Privatisierungsrat entwirft eine Zeitablaufplanung, die Flexibilitätspuffer enthalten sollte und somit die Lage an den Kapitalmärkten berücksichtigen kann.(...)Unabhängig davon kann mangelhafte Politik persönliches Fehlverhalten Einzelner nicht entschuldigen. Wer als Manager im Finanzmarkt unverantwortliche Risiken eingegangen ist, muss zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden und persönlich wie finanziell die Konsequenzen tragen. Wir brauchen einen Verhaltenskodex für Führungskräfte, der in Übereinstimmung mit unseren gesellschaftlichen Werten und Normen steht und der Vorbildfunktion der Führungspositionen gerecht wird.(...)Die US-amerikanischen Rating-Agenturen haben durch ihre gravierenden Fehlbewertungen ihren Teil zur Finanzmarktkrise beigetragen. Die FDP fordert, die Errichtung einer unabhängigen europäischen Rating-Einrichtung zu prüfen. Beratung und Rating aus einer Hand schaffen Interessenkonflikte und sind zu unterbinden. Die Vorstandsvergütung in Aktiengesellschaften muss neu ausgerichtet werden. In der Hauptversammlung sind die Rechte der Aktionäre als Eigentümer des Unternehmens zu stärken, indem die Hauptversammlung die Grundsätze der Vergütung festlegt und über die Transparenz der Vergütung entscheidet.(...)Die unter der Bundesregierung 1998 eingeführten Möglichkeiten der Kreditverbriefung gehören auf den Prüfstand._



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Problem3:
> Klimadestabilisierung
> "Lösung" der FDP: hmm - Senkung der Kosten für hohen Energieverbrauch, z.B. durch Senkdung von Strom- und Ökosteuer? Steuerliche Ausgleiche für z.B. steigende Kosten im Flugverkehr? Internationale System mit USA und Australien, die ja für ihre "ambitionierten" Ziele bekannt sind? Förderung nicht zukunftsfähiger Technologien (sogar nach eigener Angabe) wie CCS und Kernenergie? Ich find ehrlich gesagt gar nichts.



Seiten 54 bis 58 (Link zum Programm gibt´s ganz unten).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Problem4:
> Umweltzerstörung, Artensterben:
> "Lösung" der FDP:
> ""Entrüpplung"" des Naturschutzes, z.B. Abschaffung der Pflicht zu Ausgleichsflächen bei großflächiger Zubetonierung. "High-Tech-Landwirtschaft", freie Gentechnik,...



Stimmt, "Entruempelung" steht da wirklich. Aber eben noch ein klitzekleines bisschen mehr. Von der Abschaffung der Pflicht zur Ausgleichsflaechenschaffung habe ich aber nichts gesehen.

Das Programm gibt es hier.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. September 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> und dann sagst du noch, das eine geburtstagsfeier für nen bankchef finanziert mit steuergeldern was normales ist?


 
Ich habe ja nie gesagt, dass ich das gut finde, aber ist normal in der Politik, dass Führer von Wirtschaftsunternehmen besonders umgarnt werden.
Schließlich bekommen die Parteien von solchen Unternehmen recht viele Spenden.
Außerdem ist es jedem Politiker klar, dass sein Job in der Politik zeitlich begrenzt ist und er danach einen lukrativen Arbeitsplatz in der Wirtschaft anstrebt, so wie es seit Jahren war, ist und immer sein wird.
Und zwar durch alle Perteien durch.

Würde ich doch nicht anders machen, wenn ich Staatssekretär in einem Bundesministerium bin und weiß, dass ich nach der Wahl mit großer Sicherheit nicht mehr am Posten anzutreffen bin.
Also biege ich noch ein paar Sachen so hin, dass es einem Unternehmen zugute kommt und ich danach dann bei eben diesem einen Posten bekomme.
Für solche Posten werden auch gerne mal völlig neue Bezeichnungen erfunden, wie es bei der Post seinerzeit war, als sie privatisiert wurde.


Zum Programm der FDP nochmal.
Warum besteht die FDP unbedingt daruaf, dass die Bahn vollständig privatisiert wird?
Bei der Telekom hat man doch schon gesehen, dass die Privatisierung des Telefonnetztes andere Anbieter ausgrenz und sie für die Nutzung der Leitung bezahlen müssen (wie mein Anbieter auch).

Beim Stromnetz hat man gesehen, dass es überhaupt nicht oder nur unzureichend instand gehalten wird.
Wo sind denn die Milliarden Euro hin, die die Unternehmen für die Leitungsnutzng an Gebühren kassieren?
Sicher nicht in den Ausbau und die Modernisierung des Stromnetzes.

Bei der Bahn muss man nur nach England gucken, was passiert, wenn das Schienenetz privatisiert wird.
Da werden unrentable Strecken stillgelegt, Bahnhöfe verkauft und dafür viel Geld verdient, weil sie ja stadtmittig angesiedelt sind.

Glaubt die FDP tatsächlich, dass es derartiges bei uns nicht geben wird?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. September 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Seiten 54 bis 58 (Link zum Programm gibt´s ganz unten).



S.54: "Die FDP unterstützt Zielsetzungen" (oder begrüßt sie oder ...)
Nirgendwo ein Wort zu Maßnahmen, die man ergreifen will, um diese Ziele zu erreichen, Strafen, die man verhängen will, wenn Ziele nicht erreicht werden,...
Gerade im Klimaschutz werden "Ziele" mit schönster Regelmäßigkeit ignoriert und verfehlt.

S.55: 
- Emissionshandel, aber wie angesprochen: Mit USA und Australiern zusammen, den mit Abstand rückständigsten Nationen auf diesem Gebiet. Deren Minimalambitionen würden aus der derzeitigen Situation heraus zu einem GESTEIGERTEN Angebot von CO2-Zertifikaten auf dem europäischen Markt führen. Was die FDP hier als Umweltschutz verkauft ist de facto Industrieunterstützung im Rahmen der bereits erlassenen Vorgaben.
- Senkung von Steuern auf Energie und -träger und dadurch Abbau von Einsparzwängen in der Industrie -> wie von mir angesprochen.
- "Forderung" von Technologietransfers in Entwicklungsländer. Die FDP kann ja fordern, soviel sie will - mich interessiert, was sie umzusetzen planen. Und die geforderten Technologietransfers würden die Freigabe von Patenten in Privatbesitz erfordern...
- Erleichterung Klima"schutz"-export in Entwicklungsländer. D.h. anstelle von Einsparungen in Europa können sich Unternehmen für winzige Beträge freikaufen, für die dann z.B. auf afrikanischem Ackerland Bäume gepflanzt werden. Oder im Worst Case: Kraftwerke errichtet. (zwar umweltfreundliche, aber unterm Strich gar keine Einsparungen)
- Förderung von Elektroautos wird befürwortet (nicht gefordert, man beachte die feinen Unterschiede) - und bringt dem Klima bekanntlich gar nichts, solange 2/3 der Energie eh aus fossilen Brennstoffen gewonnen wird.
- Desertec&CO: Die FDP fordert... (...die finanzielle Unterstützung nordafrikanischer Diktatoren inklusive Menschenrechtsverletzungen?)
- grenzüberschreitender Netzausbau ("fordert"): Macht wer? Im liberalisierten deutschen Strommarkt ist das nicht mehr Aufgabe der Politik, von re-Verstaatlichung les ich nichts.

S.56:
- "ökologische Konsumentenverantwortung", auch bekannt als "das soll der Bürger gefälligst zu Hause regeln, wir als Politiker haben damit nichts zu tun".
- "langfristig CO2 neutral" (Hoffnung auf Kernfusion? Sonst würde regenerativ passen), "mittelfristig Mix" = gar keine Aussage, was man machen will
- "alle Möglichkeiten einbeziehen" - okay, das haben wir schon. "Hauptsache billig" ist das, was in der Politik selten zu Änderungen und Fortschritt führt
- "mehr Wettbewerb zwischen erneuerbaren" -d.h. mehr, die im Wettbewerb unterliegen, weniger regenerative Energie insgesamt- und weniger Unterstützung via EEG -> wiederum weniger insgesamt
-
S.57:
- CCS, für alle, denen Asse&CO und noch nicht genug Zeitbombe sind und alle, die noch ein bißchen an Kohle richtig absahnen wollen. (deren Ausbau die FDP befürwortet)
- AKWs weiternutzen, bis sie hochgehen. (im FDP-Jargon "Laufzeiten sicherer Kraftwerke verlängern". Afaik sieht die FDP aber nicht in Biblis oder Krümmel Sicherheitsprobleme)
- aber es soll weiteres Geld in die Forschung für AKWs gepumpt werden
- Atommüll: In Gorleben weitermachen, bis Ende der Legislaturperiode eine Aussage treffen. Das ist zugegeben mal ein Punkt, wo wirklich Handeln angekündigt wird - aber dummerweise einer, in dem die letzen 10 Legislaturperioden nur aufgezeigt haben, dass noch sehr viel Arbeit zu erledigen ist (übrigens weltweit...). Weiß jetzt nicht, ob die FDP ganz bewusst schlampen will (die CDU macht da ja gerne mit), oder ob sie das Problem wirklich immer noch nicht erfasst hat. (oder ob sie tatsächlich der Meinung ist, so viel intelligenter zu sein, als tausende von Experten, die seit Jahrzehnten an dem Problem arbeiten)


Soviel dazu.
Ich zähle 5 Ansätze, die bestehende Probleme verstärken werden, zwei die hochgefährliche Verhältnisse für die Zukunft schaffen und sonst nur leere Floskeln, die entweder nichts bewirken können oder bei denen gleich gar nicht gesagt wird, wie man etwas bewirken möchte.
Ich wiederhole: Ich kann im Wahlprogramm der FDP nichts finden, dass die Klimakatastrophe abschwächen, geschweige denn stoppen könnte - und das liegt nicht daran, dass ich es nicht gelesen hätte.
Dafür finde ich aber einiges, was sie verschärfen wird.
Dass sich dazwischen Zeilen finden, in denen das Problem und die Lage richtig beschrieben werden, ist schön - aber Spam. Damit hätte die FDP einen vor 20 Jahre beeindrucken können, heute ist das ein Informationsstand, den sogar Ölkonzerne längst erreicht haben. Da wird von einer Partei mehr verlangt, nämlich ein Lösungansatz und Handlungspläne.




> Stimmt, "Entruempelung" steht da wirklich. Aber eben noch ein klitzekleines bisschen mehr. Von der Abschaffung der Pflicht zur Ausgleichsflaechenschaffung habe ich aber nichts gesehen.



_Die Bewertungsverfahren zur Ermittlung des Ausgleichsbedarfs  sind  zu  vereinfachen. Neben  der  verstärkten Nutzung  von Ökokonten soll  das  so  genannte  Ersatzgeld Ersatzgeld Ersatzgeld Ersatzgeld  anderen  Instrumenten  der  Kompensation  gleich  gestellt  werden. _

Bislang ist es so, dass die Unternehmen verpflichtet sind, für Vernichtung eines natürlichen Lebensraumes an anderer Stelle eine ökologisch gleichwertige Fläche zu schützen. (was z.T. sehr problematisch ist, da naturbelassene Flächen außerhalb von Schutzgebieten quasi inexistent sind, die verfügbaren Freiflächen aber keine seltenen Habitate ersetzen können)
Mit der von der FDP angestrebten Änderung wird diese Pflicht aufgehoben - die Unternehmen müssen einfach nur einen Betrag zahlen.
Wie man sich unschwer vorstellen kann, lassen sich mehrere Jahrhunderte Entwicklung und vom aussterben bedrohte Arten aber nicht in Scheinchen umwandeln und anderer Stelle wieder anlegen - selbst wenn die Behörden mal die Möglichkeit (und den Willen) hätten, angemessen Summen zu verlangen.
Afaik wurden solche Zahlungen in der Vergangenheit auch noch für weitere Zwecke ausgeschlachtet, z.B. auf Seite des Unternehmens für die Selbstdarstellung ("Wir investieren in Naturschutz weil wir müssen" und seitens der Kommunen, die dann die Anlegung eines Naherholungsgebietes draus bezahlen) 




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bei der Bahn muss man nur nach England gucken, was passiert, wenn das Schienenetz privatisiert wird.
> Da werden unrentable Strecken stillgelegt, Bahnhöfe verkauft und dafür viel Geld verdient, weil sie ja stadtmittig angesiedelt sind.



Nicht zu vergessen so ein paar Tote in Folge schlechter Wartung der Strecken...
Aber naja, in 20 Jahren kauft der Staat das Netz dann für viel Geld zurück - so wie zur Zeit bei Gas und Wasser :$


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. September 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen so ein paar Tote in Folge schlechter Wartung der Strecken...
> Aber naja, in 20 Jahren kauft der Staat das Netz dann für viel Geld zurück - so wie zur Zeit bei Gas und Wasser :$


 
Vorher ist aber das marode Stromnetz dran. 
Wenn der nächste Crash kommt, haben die Firmen plötzlich kein Geld mehr um alles wieder aufzubauen (das haben sie ja in neue Kernkraftwerke gesteckt, weil die alten abgestellt sind, obwohl sie ja schon abgeschrieben waren und die sprichwörtlichen geldscheißende Goldesel sind ).


----------

